# Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. Februar 2005)

Hier dann der bericht zur tour (s.a.was wird auf.den ........) vom 6.2.05,ms blauort

Die autofahrt spar ich mir mal, ihr wisst ja alle wie man das teil bedient und wie die autobahn aussieht!!!
Punkt 6 uhr trafen nachläufer und ich  nach gut 2,5 stunden fahrt im hafen ein.
dann trafen wir auf dem parkplatz 4 angler aus unserem  nachbarort, darunter auch einer unserer gerätehändler.
Zufällig  hatten sie direkt neben uns im bug gebucht, so konnten wir auch beim angeln einen kleinen klön halten ..

leider hatte helmut aus dem shop keine wattis mehr (brandungsangler hatten seinen laden am vortag überrollt),was sich später als sehr ärgerlich für mich erweisen sollte.

nachdem egbert mit schlechter laune losfuhr(12er-gruppe hatte nicht abgesagt, ein anruf brachte gewissheit!!!) gings mit 35 mann richtung leuchturm. 
ein tee und ein brötchen brachte erstmal die innere verstärkung für den tag in den magen und wie immer wurde über die wohl grade fängigen methoden diskutiert.
Für uns 2 stand fest das wir aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen wattis mit 1jig +pilk starten würden.

dann kam der erste stop und prompt nach kurzer zeit bei vielen anglern die ersten guten bis KAPITALEN“!!!!!

 fingererfrierungen (.lach,was habt ihr gedacht???)
Trotz handschuh a.......kalt und keiner wollte in die abdrift, also muckelten wir uns mit 7 mann in die andrift rein und harrten der dinge.
schon die ersten driften zeigten das heute nicht viel gehen sollte..nur vereinzelt kam fisch hoch, dunkle farben waren im vorteil, aber auch auf gelbe jigs kamen dorsche .
ich war mit 80g pilker +1 jig gestartet, wechselte aber schnell auf 50-60 gramm und angelt fast ausschließlich in der schrägen andrift, während nachläufer mit 80gramm+1jig zudem auch die leichte abdrift beangelte!!!
die ersten zufallsfänge kamen, die bisse waren sehr zaghaft und auch fehlbisse waren trotz kopfdrilling zu verzeichnen. Meine ersten 3 dorsche die ich bis halb elf hatte hingen alle an besagtem drilling,es sollten meine letzten auf pilk an diesem tage sein.
Langsam wurds wärmer, der wind weniger(um3)und in der andrift konnte der handschuh auch schonmal weggelassen werden.

mitschiffs kamen dann ein paar gute dorsche auf die christbaummontagen der erstangler (nicht bös gemeint),während bei uns die grösse zwichen 35 und 55 cm schwankte!!
unser maß liegt bei ca 40 cm, so konnten wir ein paar dorsche wieder zu mama gleiten lassen, mit dem gruß , da unten doch endlich mal den wecker für das grosse fressen klingeln zu lassen.

bis zum mittag kam dann so gut wie gar nichts mehr an bord . 
ich wechselte munter meine pilkerfarbe von blauviolett auf rot und zu orange-silber sowie auch auf solopilk um ganz weit draussen zu fischen,da  am anfang doch eher auf pilk gefangen worden war!!1
aber nichts außer ein paar fehlbissen und 2 verlorenen fischen.
Nachläufer bekam einen fisch direkt unterm schiff.
zum glück hatten wir unsere 4 angler neben uns und es wurde ein scherz nach dem nächsten auf bernhards kosten gerissen(der gerätehändler anmerk).
so konnten wir wenigstens die zeit bis zur “ rudelsättigung“ überbrücken.

nach der erbsensuppe ging es  weiter ,es wurden neue montagen gebunden und 2 angler packten ihre 50g-jigkopf-gummifischmontage mit den worten:
„„das ist unser geheimtip,da geht eigentlich immer was mit“““  aus.
wir lächelten nur
(denk:::warum angeln die denn dann nicht von anfang damit?????wenns doch soooooo fängig ist!!!!!!) ;-)
aber das nicht lange, 
denn kaum zu wasser gelassen rummste es bei ihnen, warum konnte sich keiner erklären.
je drift 2-3 fische.
einfach in der abdrift gehalten,sie meinten direkt am grund gefangen aber es  war kein ruckeln der spitze wie bei grundkontakt zu beobachten.
Ich halte meinen  80gramm pilker mit rotem beifänger daneben und,
NICHTS!!!!!1 meter hochgezogen und gehalten,
NICHTS!!!!
ich denke  das sie nicht am grund waren(eher 2-4 meter darüber), da ich später ebenfalls einen 50 und dann sogar 60 grammkopf mit 10 cm twister dran hatte, den ich nicht am grund halten konnte.
Die gummifische wurden förmlich inhaliert, das war das erste mal das ich erleben durfte wie auf diese dinger  im vergleich zu pilk und jigr förmlich unschlagbar waren.
Vereinzelt kamen dann wieder dorsche auf rote pilker(fast nur rot,  was ich so sehen konnte) und jigs in der abdrift.

nachläufer fing  zeitgleich je 1-2 gute dorsche in 4 aufeinanderfolgenden driften auf wurm, die er von harti dem bootsjungen bekommen hatte(danke dafür!!),während ich mit 2 hängern, 4 fehlbissen und einem guten dorsch(an der oberfläche verloren) zu kämpfen hatte.leider waren nicht genug würmer für 2 leutsches vorhanden!!!heul!!

mein andriftangeln brachte leider keinen erfolg mehr, nur 1 untermaßiger konnte verhaftet werden!!es war wie verhext bei mir,überall kam nun mal ein dorsch hoch während ich nacheinander kraut, muschel, fehlbiss, kapitalen seestern (hatte den drilling voll genommen,schmunzel), abriss,usw zu verzeichen hatte.es war echt nich mein tag!!!und wurm oder gummifisch fing.

Schmunzeln kam auf als ein angler in der andrift  einen dorsch hakte,und jemand aus der abdrift zeitgleich seine schnur zu fassen bekam!!!
Es sah zuerst selbst für uns aus als wenn 2 dickdorsche gehakt worden wären, da der fisch stark in alle richtungen zog.
als egbert ihnen dann erzählte das die schnur des abdriftanglers direkt an der bootswand langläuft bemerkten die beiden dies!!!

die letzten 2 driften brachten dann nicht mehr soviel.
Abpfiff war dann gegen kurz nach drei und es ging zurück in den hafen.

hoch waren am heutigen tage 14,13,11,10 und 7 fische(ausschlieslich bug),wobei die ersten 4 auch nemos mitnahmen.das restliche schiff fing ingesamt sehr dürftig und deren schnitt dürfte so bei 2 fischen gelegen haben.
Nachläufer hatte 7 und ich 4 fische zu verzeichnen, also sehr sehr mäßig für unsere verhältnisse!!!!na ja ,beim nächsten mal sollte es wieder klappen denke ich!!!

Fazit:
-Mein neuer thermoanzug ist sauwarm
-3 abgerissene 60-80 gramm wuttke-pilker ergeben 9,30 euro, 5meter schnurverlust,nen dadurch genervten  angler  und weniger fisch
-helmut braucht mehr wattis im laden
-12er-gruppen die nicht absagen machen den kapitän mehr als stinkig
-karneval hätte am samstag doch mit mir stattfinden sollen, die 50 euro wären da besser investiert gewesen und ich hätte am sonntag auch noch was von  gehabt(schmerz im kopf oder so)
-ich hab viel zuviel zeit um diesen bericht zu schreiben(deshalb ist er so lang, jaja,die praktikanten!!!!)


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Moin

Petri zu Fängen  #6 

Sagmal, weißt du ob Andreas (MS Sirius) schon wieder gefahren ist?  |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

:q andreas bräunt sich zur zeit seine plauze in argentinien,fährt wohl erst wieder im märz wie ich gehört habe!!!!!
da wär ich auch gerne!!!!!!!!!!!
wir entern seinen kutter und fahren selber raus jungs,wer soll uns stoppen??? :q  |uhoh:


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Moin

jo das wusste ich ja, das er den ganzen Februar unterwegs ist, aber letztens habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass er ab dem 7.02 wieder fährt  |kopfkrat  Vielleicht auch nur eine Vertretung...

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## oppa 23 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Moin petri für euren fang!

Mit was für farben habt ihr den gefangen auf gummifisch?
habt ihr nicht lust noch mal nächsten sa mit zukommen da wollte ich endlich mal wieder los mit einen Freund! Habe einen platz zuviel gebucht bis jetzt
und falls keiner mit kommt muß ich den wieder abbestellen!!!


----------



## Tim (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

@acidflash: Was für Gufis und Köpfe wurden denn von den Abräumern verwendet?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

so ein komisches,helles und ziemliche grelles rot an standup-köpfen(gelb)
länge der fische so 10-12 cm!!!!!!!


----------



## Louis (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Also als wir am Freitag mit der Harald nach Oslo unterwegs waren, kamen uns die versammelten Strander, Laboer Kutter entgegen. Müsste mich schon sehr getäuscht haben, wenn vorneweg nicht die Sirius gelaufen wäre...

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Rainer 32 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Moin
Habe von meinem Nachbarn ( er fährt 2-3 mal im Monat mit der Blauort ) von den mäßigen Fängen gehört. Da ich eingefleischter Trollingangler bin, interessiert es euch vielleicht zu hören, das unsere Dorschfänge in diesem Seegebiet schon seit November so gut sind wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. Gerade der Anteil von Dorschen über 70 cm war erfreulich hoch. Die Fische sind also da und beissen auch aber wohl nicht so gerne auf die klassisch geführten Pilker. Hat jemand von euch mal versucht einen kleinen Solopilker in der Andrift weit auszuwerfen und ihn dann so horizontal wie möglich ein paar Meter über Grund wieder einzuholen ? Das würde wohl am ehesten der Köderführung beim Trolling nahekommen. Würde mich interessieren ob das funktioniert.

@ Fischer-man 1
Dein Fangbericht vom 22.1 über die Heringe in der Stollergrundrinne hat mir in der nächsten Woche eine schöne Meerforelle von 75 cm und einen Sack voll Dorsche bis 9 Pfd. beschert. Vielen Dank nochmal dafür. Das hat mir malwieder gezeigt, welch praktischen Nutzen die Berichte im Board haben können.


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Moin 

@ Rainer 

Petri zu den Fischen  #6  Freut mich, dass ich dir mit meinem Bericht geholfen habe  |bla: 

Also Andreas ist auf jeden Fall ab dem 1.02 nicht mehr gefahren, mich würde nur interessieren ab wann der Meister persönlich  :q  wieder fährt  |kopfkrat 
Es juckt schon wieder in den Fingern .... #6 

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## Hamburgspook (3. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Moin,


hatte vor 2 Wochen mal dort angerufen und die Auskunft war, dass 
es ab 05.03 wieder mit Andreas losgeht.


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*



			
				Hamburgspook schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> hatte vor 2 Wochen mal dort angerufen und die Auskunft war, dass
> es ab 05.03 wieder mit Andreas losgeht.



Danke schön  #6 

Dann gehts ja bald wieder los :k

Gruß
Fynn


----------



## offense80 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Ich weiß, es ist ein super alter Thread, aber aus aktuellem Anlass fahre ich den mal wieder hoch denn es ist ja langsam wieder Makrelenzeit !!! 

War einer von euch dieses Jahr schon draußen und kann was von Fängen oder auch Nichtfängen von Makrelen auf der Blauort berichten? Ich wollte eigentlich nächsten Monat vielleicht mal einen Versuch starten mit meinem Schwiegersohn, nur wollen wir nicht mit ner Null von Bord gehen


----------



## engelhai (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Hallo Offense80,
ich war heute bei super Wetter mit dem Schiff draussen. Haben 3 Stunden vor Helgoland rumgedümpelt. Ergebniss waren im Schnitt 15 bis 20 Makrelen, wovon 70% kleiner wie Heringe waren. Ansonsten hunderte von Minidorschen, teilweise 4 oder 5 Stück am Paternoster. Raubende Mövenschwärme waren überhaupt nicht vorhanden.#c


----------



## offense80 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Super, danke für deinen Bericht....dann sollte man also noch ein paar Wochen warten bis die größeren Makrelen da sind denke ich mal oder? 
Aber scheinbar geht es ja langsam los. Wie viele Leute wart ihr denn auf dem Schiff?


----------



## engelhai (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Waren nur 18 Leute auf dem Schiff und es war wohl die erste Ausfahrt bei der überhaupt was gefangen wurde. Waren wohl 2 Wochen katastrophale Wetterverhältnisse vorher.


----------



## offense80 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

18 Leute ist ja traumhaft...Platz ohne Ende :l

Na dann werden wir mal noch 3-4 Wochen warten, dann sollte es sich fangtechnisch ja vielleicht auch gebessert haben (hoffe ich). Nicht das sie als nächstes ein Baglimit für die Makrelen erheben


----------



## engelhai (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Eventuel versuche ich Es auch später noch mal. Kannst dich hier ja mal melden wenn du vor mir mit draussen warst.:vik:


----------



## Jan1982 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Moinsen, 

ich will es diesen Donnerstag probieren und werde berichten! Kennt einer von Euch die Blauort?

Habe da noch ein paar Fragen...

Kann man auf dem Rückweg die Fische an Bord ausnehmen? Gibt es an Bord etwas Essbares zu kaufen? Wo parkt man am besten in Büsum?

Danke für Eure Hinweise!

Beste Grüße
Jan


----------



## Dorschoffi (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Moin Jan1982,
ich war die letzten zwei Jahre zwar nicht mehr in Büsum aber kostenlos parken konnte man immer direkt am Schiff. Denke da hat sich nichts geändert. Frühstück, Mittagessen und Getränke gibt es an Bord zu kaufen. Wenn es raus bis Helgoland geht, kann die Rückfahrt schon mal locker 3-4  Std. dauern. Hast also genug Zeit für den Fisch.
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg und freue mich auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## Torskfisk (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

@Jan1982#h
Vergiss´nicht genug Kühlung und ne´Kühlbox mitzunehmen, auch wenn es noch nicht sooo warm ist gehen dir die Makrelen schnell kaputt.


----------



## offense80 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*



Jan1982 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich will es diesen Donnerstag probieren und werde berichten! Kennt einer von Euch die Blauort?
> 
> ...




Die Blauort ist ein klasse Schiff. Der Kapitän Eggi ist absolut bemüht die Gäste an den Fisch zu bringen. Essen, Trinken, warm oder kalt, alles an Bord vorhanden. Eine Fischkiste kannst du dir da für eine Leihgebühr holen und wenn du sie sauber wieder abgibst, bekommst du dein Geld auch zurück. Bis jetzt konnte man immer direkt am Schiff parken, und du bist mit deinem Gerödel in 20 Metern auf dem Schiff. Morgens kommt meistens noch ein Händler mit seinem Kombi vorbei und verkauft Zubehör zu wirklich fairen Preisen. Und zum Thema Fische ausnehmen.....sowie es an die Rückfahrt geht, kannst du die Finger fliegen lassen und (hoffentlich) reichlich Makrelen ausnehmen.

Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht wie es war


----------



## Jan1982 (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Kühlbox und Eis habe ich mir schon besorgt, als Einstimung hatte ich mir das Youtube Video mit Horst Hennings auf der Kehrheim (Fisch und Fang Kanal) reingezogen. Der erste Tipp war da das Eis ;-)

Wetterprognose ist ja sehr angenehm, leicht sonnig und kaum Wind. Nun muss ich nur hoffen, dass schon ein paar Makrelen unterwegs sind und ich nicht zu früh dran bin!


----------



## Hechtpeter (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Nimm die hoffentlich gefangenen Makrelen erst auf der Fahrt Richtung Hafen aus. Wenn die Möwen gefüttert werden, suchen sie keine Sprotten an der Oberfläche mehr. Darauf sind die Skipper meist angewiesen.
Viel Erfolg !!


----------



## Jan1982 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Hallo zusammen, die Ausfahrt war sehr erfolgreich. Das gute Wetter (sonnig und kaum Wind) hat dabei sicherlich einen großen Anteil gehabt.

Nach gut 2 h Fahrt haben wir die ersten größeren Möwenfelder gesichtet und dann einige Driften Nahe der Ansteuerungstonne Norderpiep gemacht (die Navionics App ist super)! Dabei kamen immer wieder Makrelen an Bord, idR aber nur 1-2 keine Mega Fänge, mir hat das so aber am besten gefallen.

Danach ist er nochmal ein bisschen tieferes Wasser zu nem anderen Möwenfeld gefahren, dort hatte das Boot dann weniger Scheuchwirkung auf die Fische und es gab immer öfter ein Fullhouse zu sehen.

Ich hatte schon gegen 12 meine Fischkiste reichlich gefüllt und habe dann langsam geangelt, kleinere Makrelen zurückgesetzt und Paternoster mit wenig Halen gefischt. Am Ende hatte ich aber auch 70 Stück.

Einige ganz engagierte haben aber wohl die 100 geknackt (haben halt die ganze Zeit mit 5er Paternostern gefischt).

Um 13:00 hat der Kapitän dann bereits die Rückreise angetreten, weil aber alle Fischkisten knüppelvoll waren, hat sich auch keiner beschwert. Waren dann schon 15:00 wieder im Büsum im Hafen.

Fazit: rundum gelungener Angeltag und ein perfektes 1. mal beim Kutterangeln auf Makrele


----------



## offense80 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Dann sag ich doch mal Petri zu den gefangenen Makrelen, es scheint ja wieder ne klasse Tour gewesen zu sein. Und ich finde es auch gut, wenn jeder seine Kiste voll hat, dass dann eher rein gefahren wird. 
Ich hoffe nur, das ich in den nächsten Wochen auch noch dazu kommen werde eine Ausfahrt machen zu können. Scheint ja jetzt so richtig los zu gehen #6


----------



## Jan1982 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

ja, jetzt ist gerade Hochsaison. Es gab massig Möwenfelder auf recht kleinem Raum. Eggi konnte sich die besten aussuchen...


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Wie war die Größe der Makrelen, viele Lütte?

Björn


----------



## Jan1982 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Die Größe war bunt gemischt, sowohl einige echt Lütte aber auch ein paar richtig große Brummer dabei... 

Aber die meisten waren wohl um die 30cm.


----------



## Jonny1985 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

War jemand die Tage mal los mit der blauort? 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makrelenjäger (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

In gut 11 Stunden geht es los. Wie schnell ist ein Jahr vorüber.
Die Wetteraussichten sind wieder einmal gut, war schon besser, aber ein bisschen Bewegung sollte schon sein.
Eggi wird wieder sein Bestes geben und wir natürlich auch.
In etwas über 6 Studen klingelt der Wecker und ich werde Euch dann berichten, wie es war. Also, drückt uns Euren Anglerdaumen und wir lesen uns!

Heiko #h


----------



## offense80 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Ganz fettes Petri von mir und beide Daumen gedrückt das es ne super Fahrt wird- Wetter scheint ja ganz gut zu werden....bin gespannt auf den Bericht. #6


----------



## Makrelenjäger (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Micha, eines vorweg - es war mal wieder Mega.
Genauer Bericht folgt morgen.
Ich bin jetzt fertig, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Soll heißen, total müde und möchte jetzt nur noch duschen und ab in die Heia. Werde morgen etwas ausführlicher schreiben.

Heiko #h


----------



## Jonny1985 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Hört sich gut an... Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht. 

Wir wollen übernächste Woche starten... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Makrelenjäger (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

_*So Jonny1985 und all die anderen, die es interessiert, hier mein Bericht zu gestern.
Da ich ja, zumindest wenn wir mehrere Leute sind, ein Jahr zuvor buche, stand der Termin von gestern seit Juli 2016 fest, eben auch wieder der 14.07.2018. Also nehmen, was kommt.
Im Sketch 'Diner for one' heißt es so schön: "the same procedure as every year".
Und genaus so fing es wieder an. Wir haben uns um 03:30 Uhr in Wismar getroffen, ich, wie immer als Sommerfrischler in kurzen Hosen und mit Walkmaxx an den Füßen zwischen all den dick eingemummten Anglern, die wohl ihre Floater und Themokleidung zur Lieblingskleidung erkoren haben.
Mein Spruch dazu, natürlich jedes Jahr: "Wenn Heiko in kurzen Hosen kommt, gibt es auch schönes Wetter!". - Und genau so war´s.
Nun aber zum Eigentlichen. Ganz entspannt mit Richtgeschwindigkeit über den Highway und die Landstraßen nach Büsum. Man muss nicht jagen, denn die Plätze sind abgesteckt, keine Besenstiele oder ähnliches, wie man es von anderen Kuttern kennt.
Sogar noch 3 Minuten vor 07:00 Uhr legte die "Blauort" ab. Hoffentlich waren alle an Bord!
Aus dem Hafen raus, ins offene Wasser...Ententeich. Etwas weiter draußen dann, in Höhe der Seehundbänke, etwas Bewegung, anfangs so Stärke 2 bis 3, später maximal 4. Gegen 09:45 dann die erste Drift. Vereinzelt Makrelen, aber nur eine oder zwei am Paternoster. Und zudem sehr, sehr klein. Apropos, habe heute per WhatsApp einen Screenshot  bekommen,es gibt ein Mindestmaß für die Makrele in der Nordsee von 30cm. Und nun kommt Ihr, grins und lach.
Na ja, dachte ich, die erste Drift war ein Versuch. Und dann hatte ich etwas an der Angel, was ich im Nachhinein viel, viel öfter gehabt hätte - einen Knurrhahn. Denn, beim Rausholen schrie Eggi schon: "Mitnehmen, mitnehmen!!!". Ich habe ihn heute, wie empfohlen, geräuchert, was soll ich sagen? Eine DELIKATESSE!
Weiter. Wir sind dann ein "Stückchen" gefahren und dann, Möwen, erst vereinzelt, später, ja, Schwärme. Jetzt wurde es besser, größere Makrelen und öfter 2 oder 3 oder 4. Langsam kamen wir so an 20 bis 30 in der Summe, aber dann...
Noch einmal etwas gefahren und es ging ab!!!
Fische im Mittelwasser, man kam gar nicht mehr nach unten, wie bei Seelachs (Köhler) in Norwegen. Und richtige Kaventsmänner. 3er, 4er, 5er.
Immer wieder. Leider kamen dadurch auch die Vertüddelungen, die bei Vielen, ich auch, ein noch höheres Ergebnis zunichte machten. Aber, egal, alle hatten genug, und seien wir ehrlich: Brauchen wir wirklich soooo viele Makrelen?*_
*Ich hatte 80 Stück, reicht vollkommen. Ich schätze zwischen 50 und, ja, vielleicht 150 wurden pro Angler gefangen. Einer meiner Leute hatte 126.
Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, DAAANKEEE an Eggi! 
Ich habe ihm selber gesagt, es war, wie mit seinem HSV:
Anfangs schwach, denn neben den wenigen Makrelen hat es auch zu Beginn  der Fahrt leicht geregnet, dann wurde es besser und am Schluß, wo es daruf ankam: Alles gut, die Saison, in unserem Fall, der Angeltag gerettet, aber so etwas von. Nebenbei habe ich meine Hautfarbe im Gesicht und überhaupt überall wieder richtig aufgefrischt.

In diesem Sinne:

Petri Heil allen, die noch los möchten und annähernd so viel Erfolg, wie wir gestern!

Heiko #h
*


----------



## Möwe01 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Mensch Heiko,
das liest sich ja alles prima.#6
Da habt ihr sicherlich viel Spaß gehabt.
Glückwunsch zu den Fängen und viel Spaß beim Räuchern.#h


----------



## Makrelenjäger (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*



Möwe01 schrieb:


> Mensch Heiko,
> das liest sich ja alles prima.#6
> Da habt ihr sicherlich viel Spaß gehabt.
> Glückwunsch zu den Fängen und viel Spaß beim Räuchern.#h




Danke, es ist und war immer so.
Heute schrieb gerade einer in unserer WhatsApp-Gruppe, "Was für ein Desaster, noch 363 Tage bis zum nächsten Kampf."
Aber ein Jahr ist so schnell vorüber und dann geht´s wieder los, mit der "Blauort"

Heiko #h


----------



## degl (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Petri zu den Makrelen...........und der Eggi versteht sein "Geschäfft"#6

gruß degl


----------



## offense80 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Moin Heiko und danke für den klasse Bericht. Das liest sich ja wieder echt geil ;-) 
Leider war es mir aus gesundheitlichen Gründen  noch nicht möglich, dieses Jahr überhaupt zum angeln raus zu kommen, aber ich hoffe so sehr, das ich noch mal zum Makrelen angeln mit der Blauort raus komme. Ist echt immer ein der Highlights im Jahr. Genau wie die Wochenendtour mit den Jungs hier nach Mommark. 

Wünsche dir weiterhin Petri und hoffe, wir können bald wieder zusammen auf dem Kutter stehen


----------



## K.l.o.p.p.i (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

MoinMoin, wollte hier auch kurz mal meinen Fangbericht vom 16.07.17 einstellen.
Los ging es pünktlich um sieben und da wir auch vorher reserviert (4 Personen) hatten konnten wir ganz entspannt unsere Angelplätze einnehmen.
Leider hatte das Wetter sich geändert und wir mußten uns mit Wind um fünf und Regen abfinden, 1/3 der Angler zollte den Umständen mit Seekrankheit tribut, sodas die 3,5 Stunden Fahrt für einige nicht so schön waren (wir hatten einen Ausfall).Trotz des trüben Wetters konnte der Kapitän die Möwen und Makrelenschwärme finden und jede Drift kamen viele Makrelen an Bord, die ersten waren recht klein, aber dann waren auch richtige Löwen mit dabei und fünf ordentliche Makrelen verdrehen son Paternoster im nu. Trotz der kappeligen See ließ es sich recht ordentlich angeln, das hätte ich erst nicht so erwartet. Wir haben dann aufgehört zu angeln weil unsere Kisten voll waren. Wir konnten 170 schöne Makrelen landen, kleinere durften wieder schwimmen. Auf dem Rückweg gabs dann noch die ein oder andere Volldusche der Nordsee, es war trotzallem ein gelungener Törn, der natürlich im nächsten Jahr wiederholt wird....
LG Kloppi


----------



## offense80 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Klasse Bericht Kloppi, danke dafür....ja ja die liebe Nordsee, da geht es mal ganz schnell mit dem Farbwechsel im Gesicht. Ne 4 die man auf der Ostsee kaum merkt, fühlt sich auf der Nordsee an wie ne 9 lol.....da sind schon einige dran verzweifelt. Petri zu den klasse Fängen #6


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (2. August 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Sonntag geht es los mit Egbert . Keiner mehr die Tage los und kann berichten was so ging ?


----------



## KlickerHH (17. September 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Liegt Egbert wieder in Laboe? Auf der HP ist es nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (18. September 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Liegt Egbert wieder in Laboe? Auf der HP ist es nicht ersichtlich.



doch, steht da doch ganz klar:

http://msblauort.de/news/11-makrelebuesum

 ab Ende August wieder von Laboe.


----------



## KlickerHH (18. September 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Ja, jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen. Danke
Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil......

Nachstehend der Grund meiner Frage...

http://msblauort.de/news


----------



## strandlaeufer (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

War mal wieder einer mit der Blauort los?|kopfkrat


----------



## KlickerHH (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Ich plane eine Tour nach Weihnachten, um dem ganzen Dezember-Stress zu entkommen. Hoffentlich passt es mit dem Wetter und Egbert kann mich mit einem Angeltag wieder in die Spur bringen. Werde berichten.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Dorsche sind da, aber nur kleine Truppen unterwegs.
Waren am WE mit 6 Leuten raus, Freitag und Samstag.
Wir hatten im Schnitt zwischen 2 und 5 Dorschen, nix Dolles und einige Kleine dabei. Am Samstag kamen 2 schönere mit 82 und 85cm.
Zwischendurch wurde auch mit Wurm gut gefangen, Platten.
Wir wollen Freitag und Samstag vor Weihnachten noch mal raus.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Für den jetzigen Freitag und Samstag liegen erst rund 7 Reservierungen je Tag vor. Wäre schön wenn noch einige dabei kommen, damit wir 2 Tage kuttern können.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja auf der Blauort :m


----------



## banja1 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Das ja echt übel der war ja sowieso fast pleite echt schade ein sehr guter Kapitän


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Kurz vor Weihnachten ist überall schlecht mit kuttern, fährt fast keiner raus. Leider.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Endlich geht's wieder los.
Sind in 4 Wochen auf der Blauort.
War die letzten Tage mal wer angeln?


----------



## banja1 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Moin vor Schönberg schöne Dorsche war Sonntag los


----------



## banja1 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

war aber mit meinen kleinen Boot von Heikendorf los wurde echt gut gefangen auch Silber


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*



banja1 schrieb:


> war aber mit meinen kleinen Boot von Heikendorf los wurde echt gut gefangen auch Silber ��



:vik:


----------



## banja1 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Echt schade das die Blauort nicht mehr so oft fährt sind einfach zu wenig Angler da! Plattfisch ist genug da und Dorsche auch wieder habe oft genug mit Anglern gesprochen beim anlegen


----------



## hans albers (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

yap

es ist schade, das viele angler denken 
das auf´m kutter das baglimit sofort ausgeschöpft ist,
bzw. ihre kiste nicht voll genug ist...

die winterzeit tut das übrige...


bin immer gerne mit der blauort gefahren.
gute crew & schiff und
meist auch angenehme anglerkollegen.


----------



## Macker (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Die Blauort Fährt jetzt auch Mittwochs Schottentag für 36€
Wenn er 10 Anmeldungen hat geht es los.
Am Samstag ist er auch auf See.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Nächste Woche Freitag geht's wieder los mit der Blauort :vik:


----------



## rohrhof (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

waren am Samstag auf der Blauort es geht wohl wieder etwas aufwärts mit der Ostsee Eggi hat gut gesucht und gefunden das baglimit konnte erreicht werden ohne probleme mit etwas erfahrung.....


----------



## banja1 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Ist nicht einer von 7 Kilogramm gefangen worden? Habe ich auf der Tafel am Angelladen Laboe gelesen.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Wir werden es am Freitag testen :vik:


----------



## banja1 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Petri Heil und berichte mal!


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Freitag top Wetter und rüber bis Dänemark gefahren. 
Da hatte jeder sein Limit. Und viele kleine unterwegs mit 25 bis 35cm.
Samstag wegen ostwind fast bis nach fehmarn hoch aber nur wieder viele kleine. Kalt und viel wind.
Ostern sind wir wieder dabei :m


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (29. März 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

...... morgen geht's wieder los mit der Blauort. Mal schauen was geht.
Für Samstag sieht es ja nicht so dolle aus.


----------



## banja1 (29. März 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Dann mal Petri Heil


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (1. April 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Sind am Freitag bei gutem Wetter bis in Sichtweite von Fehmarn und Dänemark hoch gefahren, leider nur Lütten gefangen.
Vielleicht 5 bis 6 40ger aufm ganzen Schiff.
Dafür aber reichlich kleine und viele Wittlinge.
Trotzdem schöner Tag mit Kaffee & Kuchen auf der Rückfahrt.
Den Samstag raus haben wir uns wegen dem Wind gespart.
Heute war ein Freund raus mit der Karo bei Schneegestöber, haben aber ganz gut gefangen.


----------



## strandlaeufer (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Moin,

habe gehört, dass die Blauort dieses Jahr gar nicht in die Nordsee verlegt.

Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Hhm, das würde ja bedeuten, dass sich die Eigner der Blauort von der Ostsee mit ihrem Baglimit und den vielen lütten Dorschen mehr versprechen als vom Makrelenfang in der Nordsee. Das wäre ja erschreckend im Hinblick auf die kommende Makrelensaion, wo die letzten Jahre ja schon nicht dolle waren....
Schon traurig, wo es mit der Meeresangelei in Nord-/ und Ostsee hinläuft. Wenn sie uns den Hering demnächst auch noch kürzen oder komplett weg nehmen, dann kann die Ausrüstung bald direkt im Keller bleiben.


Björn


----------



## strandlaeufer (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Ist vielleicht ja auch nur ein Gerücht, deshalb frage ich ja nach. Es wird ja viel erzählt.|uhoh:



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Hhm, das würde ja bedeuten, dass sich die Eigner der Blauort von der Ostsee mit ihrem Baglimit und den vielen lütten Dorschen mehr versprechen als vom Makrelenfang in der Nordsee. Das wäre ja erschreckend im Hinblick auf die kommende Makrelensaion, wo die letzten Jahre ja schon nicht dolle waren....
> Schon traurig, wo es mit der Meeresangelei in Nord-/ und Ostsee hinläuft. Wenn sie uns den Hering demnächst auch noch kürzen oder komplett weg nehmen, dann kann die Ausrüstung bald direkt im Keller bleiben.
> 
> 
> Björn


----------



## Bratfischangler (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Siehe Hp der Blauort. Oder frage doch einfach bei denen direkt nach.


----------



## yukonjack (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*



Bratfischangler schrieb:


> Siehe Hp der Blauort. Oder frage doch einfach bei denen direkt nach.



Das wäre jetzt aber doch wirklich zu einfach.


----------



## Macker (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Die Blauort liegt in Büsum in der werft wie jedes Jahr vor dem Makrelenangeln
Da der Hafen in Büsum gesperrt war mussten sie dies Jahr Später rüber


----------



## offense80 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Ist denn schon bekannt wann es zum Makrelenangeln mit der Blauort wieder raus geht?


----------



## Jan1982 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

habe gelesen, dass die Fahrten am WE wegen Wind ausgefallen sind. An sich scheint die Blauort also wieder zu fahren...


----------



## Baum1309 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Ja hatte für letzten Sonntag gebucht. Ging aber wegen dem Wind nicht.bin jetzt am Samstag an board


----------



## banja1 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Bitte mal am Wochenende einen Bericht machen, ob die Makrelen schon beißen?


----------



## Baum1309 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Die Tour ist rum. Hatte 30 Stück zum mitnehmen. Viele kleine die wieder zurück gingen


----------



## offense80 (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Also geht es langsam los? War das Schiff voll ausgebucht?


----------



## Scooterist (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Ich werde nächste Woche Freitag rausfahren. Hoffe ich kann dann berichten wie es läuft.


----------



## Makrelenjäger (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Hallo Michael,


wir wollen ja nächsten Samstag los, noch habe ich Plätze zu vergeben.
Aber wir hatten ja schon letztes Jahr geschrieben und daher weiß ich, dass Du am 14.07. nicht kannst. Aber ich werde berichten.


LG Heiko #h


----------



## offense80 (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Bin gespannt....hau mal ordentlich was raus.....ich hab auch mal wieder Lust dazu :k


----------



## Makrelenjäger (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*



offense80 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt....hau mal ordentlich was raus.....ich hab auch mal wieder Lust dazu :k






Ich werde mir, wie immer Mühe geben.
Und an Eggi wird es auch nicht scheitern. Auf ihn lasse ich nichts kommen.

Vielleicht können wir beide ja mal wieder unter der Woche zusammen fahren, so, wie vor 4 Jahren, am Tag nach dem 7:1.
Aber erst einmal sehen, was nächsten Samstag geht.
Und da werde ich auch schon für 2019 buchen.
Auf jeden Fall, das Wetterchen wird wieder mitspielen, schließlich ziehe ich auch dieses Mal eine kurze Hose an, keinen Anzug oder Floater, das kann man leider jedes Jahr beobachten.
Und auch keine Stiefel, Walkmaxx Clogs, wir haben schließlich Sommer.
Das alles sind immer gute Vorzeichen und meine "Meute" lacht schon bestimmt morgens, wenn wir uns um 03:30 Uhr zur Abfahrt treffen. "Heiko wieder in kurzen Hosen".

Aber, bisher hat mein Ritual bei jeder Ausfahrt Glück gebracht.
Micha, ich halte Dich auf dem Laufenden.


PS. Jetzt gibt es nur 6 Endspielmöglichkeiten, in 3 Stunden dann wohl nur noch 4. 



Liebe Grüße: Heiko #h


----------



## Jonny1985 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

War jemand am Wochenende los?


----------



## Seewolf 01 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Da müssen wir wohl bis zum 14.7 warten.


----------



## Jonny1985 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Ich fahre Donnerstag raus.... Ich werde berichten


----------



## offense80 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Hey Jonny wie war deine Tour heute?


----------



## Jonny1985 (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

War klasse heute... Hinfahrt mit der blauort etwas wellig. Aber gleich viel Fisch.
Etwas zu viele kleine Makrelen.
Später noch nen Schwarm entdeckt und richtig gute Fische.

Gute Decksnachbarn, gute Crew und super Kapitän.

Insgesamt sind es genau 111 Stück geworden.


----------



## Heilbutt (13. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Klingt doch gut!
Wie klein ist denn klein? (in cm)Und wie groß ist der Standard gewesen?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Makrelenjäger (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Update von Bord der MS "Blauort":
Wetter in Ordnung. Leicht bewölkt und kaum Dünung.
Jetzt, auf der Rückfahrt wieder oben ohne und die Bräune aufrecht erhalten. Sonne satt.
Gefangen wurde auch. Stückzahlen zwischen 50 und über 150. ABER, fast alle um die 15cm. Vielleicht 20% normal, aber auch keine 30cm. Also ich werde dann morgen einmal Sprotten-Makrele räuchern.
Es waren auch keine Möwenschwärme vorhanden.
Geangelt wurde ab 10:15 Uhr in guter Sichtweite zu Helgoland.

Liebe Grüße:  

Heiko #h


----------



## yukonjack (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*



Makrelenjäger schrieb:


> Update von Bord der MS "Blauort":
> Wetter in Ordnung. Leicht bewölkt und kaum Dünung.
> Jetzt, auf der Rückfahrt wieder oben ohne und die Bräune aufrecht erhalten. Sonne satt.
> Gefangen wurde auch. Stückzahlen zwischen 50 und über 150. ABER, fast alle um die 15cm. Vielleicht 20% normal, aber auch keine 30cm. Also ich werde dann morgen einmal Sprotten-Makrele räuchern.
> ...



15cm ??? Sag jetzt nicht die hast du mitgenommen.


----------



## Makrelenjäger (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Unavailable


----------



## buttweisser (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Mir wäre es egal was der Kapitän mag oder nicht, denn Mindestmaß ist Mindestmaß, aber jeder muß ja selbst wissen was er macht. Ich möchte auch keinen Moralapostel spielen, aber das hier noch öffentlich zu posten? Das verstehe ich nun überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Mir wäre es egal was der Kapitän mag oder nicht, denn Mindestmaß ist Mindestmaß, aber jeder muß ja selbst wissen was er macht. Ich möchte auch keinen Moralapostel spielen, aber das hier noch öffentlich zu posten? Das verstehe ich nun überhaupt nicht.



|good:#6#6#6


----------



## Makrelenjäger (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Unavailable


----------



## AndreasG (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

[Edit Mod.: Unangemessene Ausdrucksweise/Verstoß gegen "Nettiquette"]


----------



## Jonny1985 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

War sonst noch jemand los?


----------



## yukonjack (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Bin am Freitag auf der Blauort. Ich hoffe die wachsen bis dahin noch ein wenig.


----------



## Jonny1985 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Unbedingt berichten!

Viele Grüße
Hendrik


----------



## Scooterist (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Ich war letzten Freitag los. Wir hatten fast nur bedeckten Himmel und etwas mehr Dünung, wodurch rund 1/3 an Bord doch mehr oder weniger Probleme hatte... 
 Wird sind bis Helgoland gefahren und bei den ersten Stopps war es extrem schwierig sich überhaupt zu halten, weil das Boot gut rollte. :q 
 Es kamen nur wenige Makrelen hoch. Später wurden dann gute Schwärme gefunden und auch die Wellen waren nicht mehr so stark. Die Vorfächer waren immer sofort nach wenigen Sekunden im Wasser voll besetzt. Allerdings habe ich noch nie so viele kleine Makrelen gesehen wie in diesem Jahr! War schon recht nervig, weil man nur damit beschäftigt war diese einigermaßen schonend abzuhaken.   
 Möwenschwärme habe ich keine gesehen. Egbert hat aber wieder einen super Job gemacht und das Boot ist einfach gut.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Bin am Freitag auf der Blauort. Ich hoffe die wachsen bis dahin noch ein wenig.



Viel Glück und Petri.#6


----------



## yukonjack (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Viel Glück und Petri.#6



Danke|wavey:


----------



## Makrelenjäger (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*



AndreasG schrieb:


> [Edit Mod.: Unangemessene Ausdrucksweise/Verstoß gegen "Nettiquette"]






Zu Eurer Information:


Weder unangemessene Ausdrucksweise, noch ein Verstoß gegen die Nettiquette stehen hier im Raum.


Ich habe selber meine Beiträge gelöscht und als nicht mehr verfügbar deklariert.
Aus ganz einfachem Grunde. Um hier keine Diskussionen oder gar einen Shitstorm auszulösen.


Stichwort Mindestmaß. Bekanntlich beträgt es in der Nordsee 30cm bei der Makrele.
Auf unserer Tour lag die Standardgröße bei 20cm, nicht 15cm, wie ich ursprünglich geschrieben habe. Das war an Bord von mir geschätzt.
Meine größte Makrele hatte 29cm, war also auch noch darunter. Und, ich glaube kaum, dass mehr als ein Dutzend  die 30cm an dem Tag überschritten haben. 

Mit anderen Worten, wir hätten fast alle das Schiff ohne Fisch verlassen müssen. 

Ein kleiner Tip an alle, messt einmal beim nächsten Mal, besser noch jetzt, die Tage, Eure Makrelen nach, die Ihr mitgenommen habt und nehmt!
Und noch Eines, ich schrieb darüber, dass einige Makrelen nach dem Zurückwerfen an der Oberfläche trieben, weil sie eben nicht mehr in der Lage waren, zu schwimmen. Das lockt dann unweigerlich Möwen an, die, wenn sie dann in Massen einmal da sind, so schnell nicht mehr von der Seite des Schiffes weichen. Die Folge davon wiederum, Angeln ist dann kaum noch möglich. 



Spätestens Freitag bekommen wir ja hier den nächten Fangbericht und ich hoffe, dann nur von den großen Tigern des Meeres. 



In diesem Sinne,


Petri Heil, viel Erfolg für die nächsten Touren,
und immer an das Mindestmaß denken!


Heiko #h


----------



## Hechtpeter (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Da hat der Makrelenjäger leider recht. Man  kann die Größe der Makrelen nicht beeinflussen. Ein Zurücksetzen der meist verletzten Fische ist unsinnig, da die Möwen dann lieber auf Abfälle warten , als selbst zu jagen.

Die Moralapostel sollten lieber mal eigenes Handeln prüfen, bevor hier Fangmeldungen zerpflückt werden !


----------



## yukonjack (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Spätestens Freitag bekommen wir ja hier den nächten Fangbericht und ich hoffe, dann nur von den großen Tigern des Meeres. 



In diesem Sinne,


Petri Heil, viel Erfolg für die nächsten Touren,
und immer an das Mindestmaß denken!


Heiko #h[/QUOTE]

Natürlich werde ich berichten. Ein Bandmaß werde ich aber  nicht benutzen . Ich denke so viel Augenmaß habe ich. Und wenn dann doch mal so ein Winzling den Geist aufgibt wird er als Köderfisch(soll auf Zander ganz gut sein) mitgenommen. Mit Sicherheit landen die nicht in der Räuchertonne oder in der Pfanne.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

yukonjack;4844712
Natürlich werde ich berichten. Ein Bandmaß werde ich aber  nicht benutzen . Ich denke so viel Augenmaß habe ich. Und wenn dann doch mal so ein Winzling den Geist aufgibt wird er als Köderfisch(soll auf Zander ganz gut sein) mitgenommen. Mit Sicherheit landen die nicht in der Räuchertonne oder in der Pfanne.[/QUOTE]

Da warte ich schon drauf.#6


----------



## offense80 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*



Makrelenjäger schrieb:


> Zu Eurer Information:
> 
> 
> Weder unangemessene Ausdrucksweise, noch ein Verstoß gegen die Nettiquette stehen hier im Raum.
> ...




Heiko lass dich doch nicht pushen....klar waren die Makrelen sehr klein ABER.....ob man sie nun räuchert brät ODER als Köderfisch benutzt ist doch das Selbe. 

An alle die hier rum gestöhnt haben...ich kenne Heiko schon länger und er ist GARANTIERT KEIN Angler, der auf Teufel komm raus alles abschlägt um die Kiste voll zu bekommen. Er setzt sein Mindestmaß eigentlich immer um etliches höher als diese Hobby Angler, die dann auf dem cm genau im Maß befindliche Dorsche abknüppeln, um aus 5 Dorschfilets dann 1 Fischstäbchen pressen zu können. 
Und genau solche Postings sind es dann, die hier immer weniger Angler etwas schreiben lassen, weil sie keinen Bock haben angepimpt zu werden. Hätte er schreiben sollen "ey wie geil, 150 Makrelen, alle um die 45cm, besser ging nicht bli bla blub, und der nächste der dann auch mit auf der Tour war schreibt verwundert etwas ganz anderes, lässt nur gepflegt aus, das er die Lütten mitgenommen hat..... Wenn ihr das Board tot pushen wollt, bitte-einige sind auf dem besten Weg dahin-sollte selbst euch nicht entgangen sein das es hier merklich ruhiger geworden ist..... Oder seid ihr gar von Peta engagiert worden um hier Stress hervor zu bringen? Bei einigen habe ich echt das Gefühl.....


Ansonsten Petri an die Fänger Over and Out


----------



## Heilbutt (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Danke für´s berichten und viel Erfolg für die die noch losziehen!!:m

Ich denke die meisten hier wissen nicht wie sich Makrelen die Haken reinnageln!?! Zurücksetzen macht da zum großen Teil wirklich keinen Sinn - auch wenn´s natürlich gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist.:g
Ich persönlich halte es da auch lieber mit dem Grundsatz der "sinnvollen Verwertung", als sie Kiel oben davontreiben zu sehen....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## buttweisser (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Mensch Onkels,

 ist denn das so schwer zu begreifen? Das Eine ist das Mindestmaß und ob sich jeder daran hält ist das Andere. Und ob es Sinn macht knapp untermaßige Makrelen als Mövenfutter ins Meer zu werfen, darüber haben sich auch schon viele den Kopf zerbrochen. 

  Aber wir sollten uns immer im Klaren darüber sein, dass im Board auch "Anglerfeinde" mitlesen und es ein gefundenes Fressen für sie ist, wenn hier solches Zeug von mitgenommenen ......... Fischen reingeschrieben wird. Das bringt doch solche wie die Peta erst auf Trab oder sehe ich das verkehrt? 

Makrelenjäger hat es ja richtig verstanden und entsprechend reagiert.


----------



## Seele (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Ich glaub jetzt reicht's wieder und wir können über tolle Fänge diskutieren ;-)


----------



## Dorschoffi (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Moin, war heute 18.07. mit der Blauort los. Es wurde lange gesucht aber dann waren die Fänge auf dem ganzen Schiff sehr gut. Die Größe stimmte auch. Alles gut Maßig zum Teil auch sehr Große Makrelen im Räuchertonnenformat. Von den beschriebenen Minis kam überhaupt nichts an Bord.
Schöner aber schaukeliger Tag bei NW 4 auf See.


----------



## Jonny1985 (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Petri, klasse.

So soll es sein.
Was für Stückzahlen hattet ihr?


----------



## Dorschoffi (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Moin Jonny,
wenn man es drauf angelegt hätte wären 150 + kein Problem gewesen. Hatte meinen 11 jährigen Junior dabei, wo ich natürlich unterstützen musste. Ich habe zum Schluss nur noch mit 2 Haken geangelt damit es nicht zu viel wurde. Unsere 2 Kühlboxen waren voll. Das reicht mir aus. Gezählt habe ich nicht.


----------



## yukonjack (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

So, zurück aus Büsum. Fisch in Mengen. Größe : 95% über 30cm bis max 45cm. Angelzeit Brutto 3,5 Std. Davon 1 Std. Vertüddelungen gelöst, trotzdem Tonne voll. Würde dazu raten nur mit 2 Haken zu angeln, ist etwas entspannter und man kommt dann auch mit dem Nachbarn besser klar. Wetter super. Nur 2o min. Stau in HH. Einziger Nachteil ist die Enge auf dem Kutter.
 Ach ja, die Biester waren vollgefressen bis zum Rand.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Petri ,das hat sich doch gelohnt.Und nur 20 min. Stau ist ja nicht viel.:m


----------



## Makrelenjäger (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Petri Heil!
So kann sich das innerhalb von nicht einmal einer Woche ändern. Vielleicht greife ich auch noch einmal an.

Heiko #h


----------



## yukonjack (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Danke, habe ich so auch noch nicht erlebt. Iss hoffentlich ein gutes Vorzeichen, nächsten Freitag geht`s an gelbe Riff .


----------



## Makrelenjäger (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Das glaube ich Dir.
Ich habe ja schon Einiges erlebt, von Ententeich und über 30°C sowie so viele Makrelen, dass wir um 12:00 Uhr !!! schon zurück gefahren sind, 14:00 Uhr im Hafen, bis zu einem Sturm und Wasser von allen Seiten, und das vor Helgoland, also weit, weit weg vom rettenden Ufer. 95% an Bord seekrank und ich wußte, wie es sich anfühlt, wenn man denkt, gleich ist es vorbei.
Die Größen gesten waren natürlich der Hammer. Und da kann ich das mit den Vertüddlungen verstehen, kennt man ja bei der Lage und, dass dann 2 oder 3 Haken reichen natürlich auch.
Und, seien wir ehrlich, braucht und verarbeitet man 100 Makrelen in der Größe? Ich weiß es aus den Jahren, wie die Makrelen in der Truhe im Verlaufe der Zeit immer weiter den Weg nach unten finden. Und irgendwann, ach Gott, da sind ja noch Makrelen vom vorletzten Jahr.
Ich denke, ich werde in der ersten Augustwoche noch einmal alleine angreifen. Habe ja noch so viele Leute und Freunde zu versorgen, die dieses Jahr leer ausgegangen sind, da ich ja nur 23 Stück hatte zum Räuchern. Und, in der Woche ist immer noch einmal ein Platz frei.
Sonst habe ich ja immer eine Meute im Schlepptau dabei, früher habe ich mir die "Kehrheim II" mit einer Hamburger Truppe geteilt. Das waren noch Zeiten. Also, dann wünsche ich auch "Petri Heil" und krumme Ruten für den Törn zum gelben Riff!


Heiko #h


----------



## yukonjack (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Danke Makrelenjäger, du hast alles gesagt. Und, die Blauort ist schon ein schönes Schiff.(wenn die Bemalung nur nicht wäre).


----------



## offense80 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Gerade DIE macht das Schiff NOCH netter :q

NUR DER HSV

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## yukonjack (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Noch spielt die Blauort ja gewissermaßen  in der 1.Liga...….Bleibt hoffentlich auch so:q:q:q


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Danke Makrelenjäger, du hast alles gesagt. Und, die Blauort ist schon ein schönes Schiff.(wenn die Bemalung nur nicht wäre).



Gerade das macht die Blauort so attraktiv. :vik::q
NUR DER HSV  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## yukonjack (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Wen es interessiert, hab ich vor 6 Jahren mal in einem anderen Tröt geschrieben. Hat sich nicht viel geändert.
*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum* 
Hallo, seit wann ist es denn von Hooksiel aus wieder was möglich. Soweit ich weiß ist oder war zumindest da par Jahre nix los mit Makrelenangeln.
Eine der letzten Fahrten von Hooksiel aus (kann euch aber auch von allen anderen Häfen passieren) so vor 6-7 Jahren ist mir besonders in Erinnerung geblieben. Warum? Wer Lust hat kann ja weiterlesen.
300 km Anfahrt( wir waren zu zweit und machten schon Pläne wie denn die Makrelen zu verwerten seien, räuchern, im Backofen oder einfach braten und Freunde und Nachbarn sollten eingeladen werden ), rauf auf den Kutter, guten angelplatz im vorderen Drittel gesichert und ab zum kaffeetrinken.
Zurück an Bord, stehen da zu meiner linken Seite 2 Leihangeln. Das bedeutet in aller Regel nichts Gutes. Sind meistens Anfänger oder Gelegenheitsangler und wenn der Pott voll ist……….und der pott war voll!
Aber was war DAS denn zu meiner rechten? Eine 5m Brandungsrute, Rolle der 10 000er klasse, eine 40er geflochtene ( zur besseren Erkennung in suizidgrau gehalten und mindestens 500m lang) 6er Paternoster und was gehört zu ner anständigen Brandungsrute - Jawoll, ein 150gr. Krallenblei. Ich hatte irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl für den Tag.
Die 3 Stunden Ausfahrt liefen harmonisch und ohne Zwischenfälle ab , es hupte, das angeln begann. Zu meiner Linken(die beiden Leihangeln gehörten einem Vater und seinem , ich denke so 8 jährigen Sohn) hatte sich alles schnell erledigt. Der Bengel schmiss beim ersten Wurf gleich seine Angel über Bord, Sekunden später folgte sein Frühstück. Der Alte hat nach den dritten Vertüddelungen und Abrissen auch aufgegeben. Was ist eine vernünftige VERTÜDDELUNG ? will ich mal kurz erklären: mindestens 6 verschiedene Schnüre mit 3er, 4er und auf jeden fall ein 6er Paternoster an einer suizidgrauen…..die mit Krallenblei .Dazu viele chromblinkende scharfe Haken mit vielen bunten Puscheln dran. Alles schön bunt gemischt manchmal auch mit 2-3 Makrelen dabei damit Bewegung in die ganze Sache kommt. Fast immer musste man sich von mindestens 10m Schnur mit allem was da vorne dranhing trennen.
Nach der 3 oder 4 Vertüddelung gingen der Brandungsrute die Krallenblei aus. Was dann kam hatte ich so in dieser Form auch noch nicht gesehen. Auf die 40er suizidgraue wurden fein säuberlich in Reihe geschaltet 2 sargbleie in 100gr. aufgefädelt, dahinter natürlich freifliegend das 6er Paternoster.
Und dann hallte plötzlich der Ruf Fisch, Fisch über Deck. Rechts neben mir die 5m Peitsche holt zum Wurf aus, die beiden Sargbleie fliegen, fliegen, das 6er Paternoster lustig hinter sich herziehend bis zum Horizont( ich glaub sogar noch weiter). Wir hatten tatsächlich einen kleinen Schwarm erwischt und einige hatten schöne Bisse. Wenn da nur nicht die suizidgraue 40er wäre. Auch er hatte wohl Glück und konnte 2-3 verhaften. Was nun die 10 000er Rolle alles an Bord holte war die MEGA VERTÜDDELUNG. Diesmal waren geschätzte 10 verschiedene Angler betroffen(ich natürlich wie immer mitten drin). Dazu kamen noch so 20 zappelnde Makrelen. Und wieder half nur noch Messer raus und alles abgeschnitten. Ich stürzte mich dann auf 3 Makrelen, hab einfach mit lauter Stimme behauptet: DAS WAR MEIN Vorfach .Ich glaub das waren gar nicht meine, hat aber auch keinen mehr so richtig interessiert.
Dann änderte die Brandungsrute seine Taktik. Die Würfe wurden deutlich kürzer, dafür ließ er durchtreiben und die bis dahin glücklichen Angler auf der anderen Seite hatten nun das Vergnügen mit Ihm.
Ich hab mich dann auch (diesmal selbstverschuldet) von meinem letzten Blei getrennt und musste beim Käpt`n eins nachfassen. 120gr. 6kant Tropfenblei für 3,00€.
So, dann zum Schluss noch mal zum Wrack auf Dorsch. Das ist ein Blei und Pilkergrab. Ich bin damals von Abrissen verschont geblieben. Ging auch gar nicht, mit 10m Restschnur die mir die Brandungsrute noch gelassen hatte konnte ich die Gefahrenzone gar nicht mehr erreichen.
Zurück an Land, meine 6 Makrelen lagen schon auf 10Kg Eis, ging es noch schnell in den Imbiss am Hafen in Hooksiel. 2 Fischbrötchen mit Schillerlocken(muss ich ihnen auswiegen----------- ja bitte, machen sie das)und ½ Ltr. Weizen. Dann der Schock, macht 18,80€. Nein nein mein kumpel bezahlt selber. Hat er doch schon. 2 Fischbrötchen mit Schillerlocken und nen Halben dazu macht 18,80€. Na gut, der Bock war nun fett.
Ich kann nun nicht genau sagen warum ich mich so gerne an diese Fahrt erinnere, an dem Superwetter das wir hatten liegt`s garantiert nicht. 
_Geändert von yukonjack (20.07.2012 um 13:14 Uhr) _


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Das hast du aber sehr schön Geschrieben ,mein kleiner Freund.#6#h


----------



## yukonjack (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Na ja, wenigstens einer hat`s gelesen. Danke dafür.


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

 Wenn man das so liest, ist es n absoluter Schenkelklopfer- live erlebt ein Ritt auf der Messerklinge, dass man nicht der Versuchung nachgibt, die Stroppen der Nachbarn einfach mit dem Messer zu kappen. 

Ich hatte vor Jahren auf der Südwind jemanden neben mir, der mit zwei halben Rotfedern am System "probiert hat"..... Ich brauch nicht weiter erwähnen, in welch großem Umkreis der die Schnüre eingesammelt hat und welch schöne Knoten der rotierende Fisch produziert hat #d


----------



## Makrelenjäger (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Suche Dir einmal einen schönen Verlag!
Vielleicht auch Fachverlag, wie "Fisch & Fang" oder "Blinker".
|muahah:


----------



## Makrelenjäger (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Eine kleine Anekdote zum Thema "Angel über Bord" habe ich auch noch.
Vor etlichen Jahren, als wir noch mit einer Flotte unterwegs waren, auch die Schiffe aus Cuxhaven, sah ich, wie gegenüber auf der "Jan Cux" jemand seine Angel über Bord warf. Der hatte so ein Glück, dass sein Nachbar seine gerade auswerfen wollte und das auch geistesgegenwärtig tat, nämlich der anderen hinterher. Und tatsächlich, er bekam sie zu fassen. Also, so etwas erlebt man auch.

Heiko #h


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Na ja, wenigstens einer hat`s gelesen. Danke dafür.



Für dich immer wieder gerne.|wavey:


----------



## Alex76 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

@ Yukonjack


Wirklich toll geschrieben. Ich habe beim lesen wirklich selten so gelacht :q


----------



## offense80 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

@ Yukonjack

und gerade DAS macht unser Hobby so interessant und wie vor kurzem in der Bild oder Mopo stand:

Jeder kann zum Mörder werden 

War aber ne geile Story von dir-sehr gelacht, danke dafür #6


----------



## Astacus74 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Na ja, wenigstens einer hat`s gelesen. Danke dafür. 



Na ich habs auch gelesen und meiner Frau dann auch noch laut vorgelesen, weil sie wollte wissen was es denn da zu lachen gibt, am ende hatten wir beide Tränen in den Augen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## marcus7 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Moin,

waren gestern zu dritt auf der Blauort.

Wetter war bestens.

Zu Beginn gestaltete sich das Finden der Fische als schwierig, nur relativ vereinzelt wurde gefangen, obwohl so einige Möwen in dem Gebiet waren. Vermutlich waren die Makrelen recht verstreut.

Es schien schon so als würde es einen schlechten Fang geben, doch dann zog der Käptn noch ein Ass aus dem Ärmel und steuerte ein neues Fanggebiet an und dort lief es dann besser.

Wir hatten mit drei Leuten ca. 65/75/90 Makrelen. Von den Größen her war ich erstaunt, so stämmige Makrelen hatten wir dort sonst nicht. Es waren viele um/über 40 cm dabei und kaum kleinere.

Alles in allem ein super Tag mit einem Schiff/Team das seinen Job versteht.


----------



## banja1 (30. August 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Blauort liegt seit heute wieder in Laboe


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (31. August 2018)

*AW: Fangbericht Ms Blauort,Aktuell*

Sind auch bald wieder da :vik:


----------



## BigHead (8. Oktober 2018)

Weiß jemand von wo die Blauort gerade fährt?


----------



## Macker (8. Oktober 2018)

von Laboe auf Dorsch und Butt


----------



## BigHead (9. Oktober 2018)

Ok danke. Weiß zufällig jemand ob ich vor Abfahrt noch Wattwürmer vor Ort bekomme?


----------



## elle-w (9. Oktober 2018)

Kannst auf Kutter mit vorbestellen


----------



## Matze 74 (10. Oktober 2018)

Hallöchen zusammen, 
Wisst ihr zufällig wie es die letzten Tage so gelaufen ist auf der Blauort?
2 Kollegen und ich sind am Wochenende am Start und da können ja ein paar Infos nicht schaden .......
Das wär's dann schon...... haut rein und eine schöne Restwoche noch. 

Gruß Matze


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (2. Mai 2019)

Guten Abend allerseits!

War zuletzt mal jemand mit der MS Blauort gefahren? Wie läuft es zur Zeit von Laboe aus ?

Ggf wollte ich im Mai ein paar Tage mitfahren. 

Freundlich grüßt die Leihwagenmafia


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (24. Mai 2019)

Soooo... wir sind zurück aus Laboe. Wir haben in dieser Woche drei Ausfahrten mitgemacht und gut gefangen. Egbert hat den Dorsch gesucht und gefunden. Der Service war sehr gut. Der Bootsmann Dirk ist immer hilfsbereit und freundlich gafft jeden Fisch- wenn er es alleine nicht schafft, hilft der Käptn aus. Vom Angebot bei Frühstück und Mittagessen kann so mancher Kutter sich eine Scheibe abschneiden. Für mich nach dieser Woche nicht nur eine Alternative zu Heiligenhafen, sondern erste Wahl. Vielen Dank und weiter so !


----------



## hans albers (25. Mai 2019)

kann ich nur unterschreiben.
macht spass, da mitzufahren.


----------



## Makrelenjäger (9. Juli 2019)

Eines vorweg,
ich war lange nicht mehr hier, im Anglerboard.
Da ich ich ein paar Tagen mit meiner Truppe das 30-jährige Jubiläum feiere,
ab Büsum auf Makrele, früher "Kehrheim II", jetzt "Blauort", habe ich gerade
mal wieder rein geschaut, man ist ja gespannt und neugierig, aber ich vermisse
überall Fangmeldungen oder Berichte, was gerade abgeht und los ist.
Speziell bei Eggi auf der "Blauort".
Es wäre sehr schön, nicht nett, das ist ja etwas Anderes, wenn Ihr mir ein paar
"Feedbacks" der letzten Tage geben könntet.

LG aus dem Norden, im Osten .


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (11. Juli 2019)

Blauort - Kehrheim 2? Glaube das ist jetzt die Rügenland.


----------



## Dorschoffi (11. Juli 2019)

Moin, würde mich auch interessieren wie es mit den Makrelen auf der Blauort läuft. Fahre in 2 Wochen mit und werde berichten.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (11. Juli 2019)

Dorschoffi schrieb:


> Fahre in 2 Wochen mit und werde berichten.



Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt auf deine Bericht.


----------



## Makrelenjäger (12. Juli 2019)

@Norwegenschreck69, ja, die Kehrheim II ist jetzt die Rügenland.
Ich meinte damit, dass jetzt die Blauort unser Kutter ist.


----------



## Makrelenjäger (13. Juli 2019)

@Dorschoffi 
Waren heute auf Jagd.
Was soll ich Dir sagen, es hat rein gehauen. Gestern wohl auch, aber die Tage zuvor nicht so.
Es ist also nicht jeder Tag gleich. Abhängig auch von vielen Faktoren wie Tiden, Wind, Strömungsverhältnisse.
Wir sind, wie immer um 07:00 Uhr los und haben um 10:15 Uhr die erste Drift gemacht, die gleich reichlich
Makrelen brachte. Alle Größen dabei.
Auf der Fahrt zum Fangplatz hätte ich Haus und Hof verwettet, dass wir heute keine Möwenschwärme sehen werden.
Es war bedeckt und hat ein wenig mehr geschaukelt, als ich es von den letzten Jahren kannte.
Aber alles halb so wild für uns Fischköppe, so um 4 bis 5.
Jedoch Möwen und die in Schwärmen, wie ich es bisher nur von Sonnenschein kannte.
Ich habe auch nur ein einziges Paternoster verwendet, rosa farben von Zebco. Gefangen haben aber alle Varianten.
Fänge so zwischen 50 und über 100 Stück. Ich hatte ganz genau 100, einer aus meiner Truppe 115.
Die größten, die ich hatte, waren 35 bis 38cm lang. Und, wir haben alle sehr viele kleinere wieder zurück gesetzt.
Ich kann Dir nur Petri Heil wünschen und wie geschrieben, jeder Tag ist anders, da steckt man nicht drin.

LG Heiko


----------



## Tweak (14. Juli 2019)

Guten Morgen,

erst mal ein Petri zu der gelungenden Tour!!!

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo die Rügeland liegt.
Im internet finde ich nur die Info auf einer Seite das sie wohl Sassnitz/Rügen liegt aber das ist ja sehr weit entfernt von der Nordsee.
Habe Zweifel das es der Kutter ist der hier beschrieben wird.
Gibt es eine aktuelle Internetseite bzw. wenn nicht kann mir hier bitte jemand die nötigen Infos geben???

-Liegeort/Hafen
-Preis
-Ausfahrtsdauer
-Regionale Fischereibestimmungen
-und andere nützliche Infos die dazu hilfreich sind

Vielen Dank
mfG
Tweak


----------



## Dorschoffi (14. Juli 2019)

@Makrelenjäger 
das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Hoffe, dass es bei uns dann auch so läuft. Das nicht jeder Tag gleich ist mussten wir auch schon oft feststellen. Im letzten Jahr hat wir auch einen Top Tag erwischt wobei die Tage zuvor wohl kaum was ging.
Petri an alle.


----------



## Dorschoffi (14. Juli 2019)

@Tweak
Die Rügenland liegt in Sassnitz (meine letzte Info). Sie wurde vor einigen Jahren als Kehrheim II von einem “bekannten Kieler Reeder“ gekauft und umbenannt.
Früher fuhr sie von Laboe an der Ostsee, bzw. im Sommer von Büsum an der Nordsee. Der letzte übrig gebliebene Kutter in Büsum ist die Blauort. Kannst du ohne bedenken buchen - Top Kutter.


----------



## Tweak (16. Juli 2019)

Dorschoffi schrieb:


> @Tweak
> Die Rügenland liegt in Sassnitz (meine letzte Info). Sie wurde vor einigen Jahren als Kehrheim II von einem “bekannten Kieler Reeder“ gekauft und umbenannt.
> Früher fuhr sie von Laboe an der Ostsee, bzw. im Sommer von Büsum an der Nordsee. Der letzte übrig gebliebene Kutter in Büsum ist die Blauort. Kannst du ohne bedenken buchen - Top Kutter.



Die Webseite ist abgeschaltet??!


----------



## Dorschoffi (17. Juli 2019)

Tweak schrieb:


> Die Webseite ist abgeschaltet??!


Einfach anrufen


----------



## torrotattoo (26. Juli 2019)

Moin moin, 
ich habe gelesen, dass im letzten Jahr in der Ostsee vom Ufer aus reichlich Makrelen gefangen wurden. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob dass in diesem Jahr wieder so ist? Vielleicht auch einen Tipp, wo die besten Stellen sind?


----------



## Dorschoffi (26. Juli 2019)

Gestern 25.07. gings mit der Blauort von Büsum aus zum Makrelenangeln. Den ganzen Tag bei bestem T-Shirt Wetter zeigte sich die Nordsee so ruhig, wie man sie wohl nur selten sieht. Nach 2,5 Stunden folgte der erste Stop. Es kamen aber nur vereinzelte Makrelen an Bord. Dann wurde aber bald ein jagender Möwenschwarm gefunden und die Ruten waren krumm. So lief es den ganzen Tag weiter. Mal nur vereinzelte Makrelen, dann wieder Schlag auf Schlag. Die großen Massenfänge blieben allerdings aus. Wer gekonnt angelte hatte aber seine 60-70 Makrelen im Eimer. Das schafften bei weitem aber nicht alle.
Sehr schöne Tour mit netten Leuten - 2 Schweinswale ließen sich auch blicken.
Wir kommen wieder.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Juli 2019)

Dorschoffi schrieb:


> Gestern 25.07. gings mit der Blauort von Büsum aus zum Makrelenangeln. Den ganzen Tag bei bestem T-Shirt Wetter zeigte sich die Nordsee so ruhig, wie man sie wohl nur selten sieht. Nach 2,5 Stunden folgte der erste Stop. Es kamen aber nur vereinzelte Makrelen an Bord. Dann wurde aber bald ein jagender Möwenschwarm gefunden und die Ruten waren krumm. So lief es den ganzen Tag weiter. Mal nur vereinzelte Makrelen, dann wieder Schlag auf Schlag. Die großen Massenfänge blieben allerdings aus. Wer gekonnt angelte hatte aber seine 60-70 Makrelen im Eimer. Das schafften bei weitem aber nicht alle.
> Sehr schöne Tour mit netten Leuten - 2 Schweinswale ließen sich auch blicken.
> Wir kommen wieder.
> 
> ...


Petri,schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## Dorschoffi (26. Juli 2019)

Danke, war ein toller Angeltag.


----------



## yukonjack (27. Juli 2019)

Kann Dorschoffi`s Bericht nur bestätigen.


----------



## marcus7 (7. August 2019)

Am 05.08 waren wir mit Teilen unserer Vereinsjugend auf der MS Blauort.

Wie erwartet war es eine super Tour.

Unsere jüngsten fingen zwischen 30-60 Makrelen pro Nase, Betreuer bis ü100Stk.
Es waren auch sehr gute Größen dabei.

Jetzt lohnt es sich nochmal richtig, viele Makrelen sind richtig fett gefressen und haben dabei eine 1A Fleischqualität.

Ich habe gestern Filets mit etwas Salz, Pfeffer und Zitrone auf der Haut gebraten, die zergingen einem regelrecht auf der Zunge.

MS Blauort immer gerne wieder.


----------



## Gonzo900 (8. August 2019)

Moin @all

ich habe jetzt geplant kommenden Dienstag mit der MS Blauort rauszufahren. (Siehe meinen anderen Frage-Thread)
Bisher sieht der Wetterbericht lt Windfinder für Büsum nicht ganz so prickelnd aus....Windstärken bis 6-7 aus Südwest.
Soweit ich es quergelesen habe, sind Wetterberichte für die Küstengebiete über 2 Tage hinaus eher Wahrsagerei, oder?

Nur, um den Wetterbericht etwas im Auge behalten und ggf. umplanen zu können: Was sind so "normale" Windstärken beim Kutterangeln?

VG Gonzo


----------



## marcus7 (8. August 2019)

Für kommenden Dienstag sehe ich bei Windfinder für Büsum eine 3-4 aus WEST.

Das ist völlig in Ordnung. Nass könnte es allerdings werden.


----------



## Gonzo900 (8. August 2019)

@marcus7 

Stimmt, jetzt ist es bei 3-4
Vorhin war es wesentlich mehr.....

Aber ist wahrscheinlich soweit im Voraus wirklich wie orakeln, oder?


----------



## marcus7 (8. August 2019)

Ja, auf jeden Fall. Du kannst es ja doch nicht beeiflussen.

Vermutlich sind die Vorhersagen für Helgoland Südhafen auch etwas zutreffender.

Viel brauchst Du nicht:

Starke Rute 210-300cm; 200gr. Wurfgewicht
Bleie 150-250 gr
Ein paar verschiedene Paternoster Hakengröße 1-4 in weiß, silber, grün, pink geht manchmal auch gut.
2 Lappen (einer für die Hände, einer zum drüberlegen über den Fisch, der am besten auf Eis liegt, genug Eis mitnehmen!), Messer, Knüppel, Reelingklettband, gute Kühlbox für nach dem ausnehmen.

Das wars.

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg


----------



## Dorschoffi (17. Juni 2020)

Moin zusammen,
wie sieht's denn auf der Blauort aus?
War schon jemand auf Makrelentour?
Gruß aus der Heide.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (18. Juni 2020)

Die Blauort verlegt im Juli nach Büsum und gehts los


----------



## Timo.Keibel (18. Juni 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Büsum



Daher vermutlich auch die Frage nach den Makrelentouren! Im September geht es zurück nach Laboe, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## BerndH (18. Juni 2020)

Die Blauort fährt schon seit mindestens ner Woche in der Nordsee auf Makrele. 
Wenn man AIS glauben darf. 

Somit sollte also bald mal ein paar Fangmeldungen eintreffen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. Juli 2020)

Die Blauort fährt und heute haben Sie sich einen Wolf nach den Markos gesucht. Auf dem ganzen Schiff wurde nicht ein Fisch gefangen, da hat sich der Einsatz von 49 Euronen gelohnt, aber der Cpt kann nichts dafür, nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag, aber Angeltag ;-)))


----------



## Dorschoffi (9. Juli 2020)

Das hört sich ja nicht gut an. Unsere Tour viel dem Wind zum Opfer.
Der Fahrpreis hat sich übrigens Coronabedingt auf stolze 60 € erhöht.
Wäre schön wenn noch mal jemand von einer Tour berichten könnte.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (9. Juli 2020)

Dorschoffi schrieb:


> Der Fahrpreis hat sich ... erhöht.



Weißt Du zufällig wieviele Leute an Bord dürfen? Dass die "Fänge" schlecht sind, verschärft die ganze Situation für die Blauort-Crew und die anderen Kapitäne natürlich noch mal.


----------



## Dorschoffi (9. Juli 2020)

Habe letzte Woche mit Egbert wegen unserer Tour telefoniert. Er darf dreißig Leute mit nehmen. Deswegen auch der erhöhte Preis. Ob sich da noch mal was ändert weiss ich nicht.
Mit den Fängen ist das ja so eine Sache, das kann morgen schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. Mitte Juni wurde wohl sehr gut gefangen.


----------



## yukonjack (9. Juli 2020)

Ich fahre am 15.07, mal sehen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Juli 2020)

Was den Preis betrifft finde ich das völlig ok, wer 50 zahlt , zahlt auch 60.  Egbert ist in dieser scheiss Zeit genauso in den Po gekniffen wie alle anderen auch. So lange wir uns das Hobby und die damit verbundenen Preise leisten können, ist doch alles ok. Ein Kumpel von mir ist heute nochmal gefahren, ich werde berichten.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Juli 2020)

So kurzes UpDate der Blauort von heute, 30 Mann und keine einzige Makrele, es ging gar nichts ;-(((((


----------



## yukonjack (10. Juli 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> So kurzes UpDate der Blauort von heute, 30 Mann und keine einzige Makrele, es ging gar nichts ;-(((((


Na toll. Hört sich nicht so gut an.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (10. Juli 2020)

Nee gar nicht gut, aber Mann weis ja wie schnell sich das ändern kann. Dafür werden richtig gute Makrelen vor Damp und in der Kieler Förde Höhe Laboe gefangen.


----------



## marcus7 (17. Juli 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich fahre am 15.07, mal sehen




Moin Yukonjack,

Wie ist es denn gelaufen am 15.07?

Gruß


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. Juli 2020)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall nicht mehr mit der Blauort fahren, die gibt es bei uns zu Hause in der Eckernförder und Kieler Bucht bessere Möglichkeiten und auch vom Ufer aus ;-))


----------



## yukonjack (17. Juli 2020)

marcus7 schrieb:


> Moin Yukonjack,
> 
> Wie ist es denn gelaufen am 15.07?
> 
> Gruß


gar nicht, musste wegen Krankheit absagen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Juli 2020)

Mein Kumpel war heute wieder mit der Blauort los, es wurden insgesamt 30 Makrelen gefangen. Er hatte 2 , sein Freund 6. Das kann man absolut vergessen ;-(((((((((


----------



## yukonjack (22. Juli 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel war heute wieder mit der Blauort los, es wurden insgesamt 30 Makrelen gefangen. Er hatte 2 , sein Freund 6. Das kann man absolut vergessen ;-(((((((((


Liegt aber garantiert nicht am Kutter oder Kapitän


----------



## BerndH (22. Juli 2020)

@Meerforelle 1959 
Was bringt es dir eigentlich hier permanent zu posten das man lieber nicht mit dem Kutter fahren soll?

Das kannst du ja dann auch gleich für jeden Ostseekutter wiederholen. Da sind die Fänge im Moment auch nicht der Brüller. 

Es liegt mit Sicherheit nicht am Käptn, denn der kann am wenigsten dafür das keine Makrelen da sind. 
Ich war auch schon einige Male mit Egbert los, und weiß das ihn das selbst auf die Nerven geht wenn nichts gefangen wird. 
Aber Fische herbeizaubern kann kein Käptn.

Sei doch einfach froh, das es NOCH Kutter gibt die zum Angeln rausfahren. 
Und lass den Leuten doch einfach das Vergnügen aufs Meer zu fahren. 

Nicht jeder macht den Tag auf See an der Menge des Fangs fest.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Juli 2020)

@yukonjack @BerndH ,
meine beiden lieben mitlesenden Angelkollegen, es liegt mir in keinster Art und Weise im Sinn, irgend einen die Motivation in Sachen Kutterangeln zunehmen. Selbstverständlich weiß ich auch das nicht jeder Angeltag Fangtag ist und selbstredend bin auch ich froh das sich noch einem diese Möglichkeit bietet. Das Egbert
stets versucht den Fisch zu finden steht außer Frage , denn er bemüht sich stets und immer und ja er ärgert sich,wenn er den Fisch nicht findet. 
Sollte ich das falsch formuliert haben tut es mir leid, aber wenn auf der Nordsee in Sachen Fischfang nichts oder wenig läuft, dann ist es legitim das hier darzustellen.


----------



## marcus7 (22. Juli 2020)

Och naja, die Tage wurden auch sehr gute Fänge auf der Blauort gemacht was man so hört. So ist es ja nicht.

Wenn das Wetter gut ist dann läuft es auch, so war es eigentlich bisher immer. Der Kapitän und das Schiff sind tiptop!


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Juli 2020)

Als neutraler Mitleser habe ich die Beiträge von Meerforelle nicht als diffamierent gegenüber den Angel Kuttern aufgefasst. Wenn die Blauort wieder in Laboe ist, werde ich wieder mitfahren. Auch da gab es schon Tage ohne nennenswerte Fänge, Tage mit sehr guten Fängen. So ist halt Angeln...    Wenn ich die Nächte als Schneider am Kanal, sei es Zander oder Aal  in die Rechnung einbeziehen würde, wäre der Erwerb der Kanalkarte ja auch absurd... Es ist doch das Erlebnis was zählt. Sonst kann ich mir meinen Fisch auch auf dem Wochenmarkt "fangen" 100 % Fang Garantie und sogar schon Küchenfertig.


----------



## heitzer (29. Juli 2020)

Ich finde es ohnehin überflüssig und bedenklich, wenn hier eine Art Zensur von kritischen Beiträgen versucht wird. Jeder mag sich eine eigene Meinung bilden. 

Persönlich bin ich sehr an Fangmeldungen von der Blauort interessiert. Romantische Beschreibungen der damit verbundenen "Seereise" sind ein anderes Thema, das bestimmt auch viele interessiert.

Deshalb steht der Erlebniswert und der Sachverstand von Egbert in keinem Fall in Frage. Blauort fahren ist geil ob mit oder ohne Fang, da sind sich hier sowieso alle einig.


----------



## Dorschoffi (8. August 2020)

So, kleiner Bericht zu Gestern.
Kurz und knapp - kurze Hose, T-Shirt, dazu ein paar gekühlte...
Und wer dazu noch einigermaßen vernünftig angelte konnte seine Kisten mit schönen Makrelen füllen. Top Tag auf der Nordsee.
Spruch des Tages von Egbert: “Mach die Scheiße ab oder angelst du auf Seeteufel.“
Jemand versuchte mit einem Riesengummifisch irgendetwas ans Band zu bekommen.
Hat riesen Spaß gemacht - wir kommen wieder.


----------



## marcus7 (11. August 2020)

Heute zu dritt auf der MS Blauort mit gefahren. Super Wetter und jeder 100-150 Makrelen, die meisten um die Anfang 30.

Soweit ich das sehen konnte haben alle Angler gut gefangen.


----------



## Uwe610427 (12. August 2020)

Das hört sich ja gut an. War der Kutter voll? Ich bin kommenden Montag und Dienstag in Büsum. Wie lange vorher sollte man Bestellen?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## marcus7 (12. August 2020)

Schwer zu sagen, ich würde einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## yukonjack (12. August 2020)

marcus7 schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, ich würde einfach mal anrufen.


Superidee. Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen...


----------



## Timo.Keibel (12. August 2020)

Die Liste ist zwar schon ein Jahr alt, aber die Nummer der Blauort sollte noch stimmen:
*Makrelenangeln*









						Makrelenangeln und die Kutter der Nordsee
					

Sie sind getigert, machen gegrillt, geräuchert oder gepfeffert eine gute Figur und locken zahlreiche Angler im Sommer an die Küste: Makrelen. Jetzt geht es rund an der Küste. Wir haben sieben Tipps für Euch und zeigen, welche Kutter Makrelentouren anbieten.   Makrelen sind echte Schönheiten und...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. August 2020)

Jo der Kudder ist voll, mit allem was geht. Alle zahlen 60 Euro pro Nase. Da zieht Egbert jetzt voll durch, ist ja auch voll verständlich. Er muss ja seine finanziellen Differenzen wieder reinholen, als er nur mit 30 Mann fahren durfte. Da hatte ich noch Verständnis für den Preis, jetzt aber nicht mehr. Irgendwann ist dann auch mal Schluss mit Lustig.


----------



## yukonjack (12. August 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Jo der Kudder ist voll, mit allem was geht. Alle zahlen 60 Euro pro Nase. Da zieht Egbert jetzt voll durch, ist ja auch voll verständlich. Er muss ja seine finanziellen Differenzen wieder reinholen, als er nur mit 30 Mann fahren durfte. Da hatte ich noch Verständnis für den Preis, jetzt aber nicht mehr. Irgendwann ist dann auch mal Schluss mit Lustig.


Du magst den Kutter einfach nicht? Stimmts.


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. August 2020)

Jeder ist sich selbst der nächste... wenn Egbert nun wieder alle Plätze besetzen kann... Ich würde es nicht anders handhaben.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. August 2020)

Keiner der Kutter fährt aus caritativen Gründen raus- die Unkosten müssen gedeckt werden und noch was zum beißen bzw für Rücklagen übrig bleiben... 

Der Preis bzw die Steigerung ist zwar recht hoch, aber verständlich. 
Wer sich das leisten mag, fährt weiterhin...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (13. August 2020)

Alles relativ und man muss mal ehrlich rechnen.... rechnet mal ein eigenes Boot dagegen. Meine Erfahrung fuer ein 6m Boot (Ob du damit so weit wie ein Kutter fahren wuerdest, ist noch ein anderes Thema)
- Liegeplatz 600-800 EUR
- Winterlager Halle 600-800 Eur
- Jaehrliche Inspektion Motor 350 Eur
- Versicherung inkl Vollkasko 500 Eur
----------------------------------------
Da bist du ohne Wertverlust, Reparaturen am Trailer, Erneuerung Anti-Fouling etc pp ganz schnell bei 2000+ Eur. Dafuer kannst du ueber 30 mal mit dem Kutter fahren.... Ich war bislang in keiner Saison 30mal mit meinem Boot draussen, ich hab mir schon etliche Male gedacht, wie bloed ich bin und eigentlichen Mieten oder Kutter fahren sollte. Letzendlich sind die Flexibilitaet und Unabhaengigkeit das einzige Argument. (und ja, es geht deutlich billiger, wenn das Boot bei Dir vorm Haus steht, du es nur slippst, die Wartung selber machst usw.). 60 Eur fuer ein Spasstag sind schon Geld, insb wenn man noch ein Kind mitnimmt, und Anfahrt etc rechnet... andersherum ist es schwer, viel billiger auf"s Meer zu kommen. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## marcus7 (13. August 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Jo der Kudder ist voll, mit allem was geht. Alle zahlen 60 Euro pro Nase. Da zieht Egbert jetzt voll durch, ist ja auch voll verständlich. Er muss ja seine finanziellen Differenzen wieder reinholen, als er nur mit 30 Mann fahren durfte. Da hatte ich noch Verständnis für den Preis, jetzt aber nicht mehr. Irgendwann ist dann auch mal Schluss mit Lustig.




Also das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. 

Es waren rund 30-35 Angler an Bord (ich habe nur die Ruten gezählt, ohne das Heck waren es 30 Ruten und der ein oder andere bindet ja auch mal eine Ersatzrute an....) 

Wir hatten mehr Platz als üblich ist und den ganzen Tag nicht eine einzige Vertüddelung miteinander.


----------



## Uwe610427 (14. August 2020)

Hallo Männer,

der Kutter ist für Sonntag gebucht. Brauche ich noch einen zusätzlichen Angelschein oder reicht der Fischereischein von Sachsen? Wenn ja kann ich den auf dem Kutter kaufen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. August 2020)

jo Mundschutz und Jagdschein und viel Glück, schau mal in den Wetterbericht. Aber er fährt , denn er braucht jeden Cent ;-))))


----------



## marcus7 (14. August 2020)

Uwe, lass dich nicht verunsichern.

Das Wetter für Sonntag sieht gut aus, ich denke ihr werdet gut fangen.

Ist ähnliches Wetter angesagt wie den Tag als wir draußen waren. Und das war wirklich sonnig und wenig Welle.

Einen zusätzlichen Schein benötigst du nicht, aber nehm dir reichlich Eis zu kühlen der Fische mit! Und eine Kühlbox. 

Petri Heil.


----------



## Dorschoffi (15. August 2020)

Uwe610427 schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> der Kutter ist für Sonntag gebucht. Brauche ich noch einen zusätzlichen Angelschein oder reicht der Fischereischein von Sachsen? Wenn ja kann ich den auf dem Kutter kaufen.


Müsste er sich nicht die Fischereiabgabemarke für Schleswig Holstein besorgen?
Oder ist das auf der Nordsee nicht nötig?


----------



## Hering 58 (15. August 2020)

Ich bin auch er Meinung, das die Fischereiabgabemarke für Schleswig Holstein braucht.


----------



## marcus7 (15. August 2020)

Dorschoffi schrieb:


> Müsste er sich nicht die Fischereiabgabemarke für Schleswig Holstein besorgen?
> Oder ist das auf der Nordsee nicht nötig?




In dem Fall nicht notwendig. 

Quelle: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/Startseite_Box_Angelfischerei.html

*Gewerbliche Angelkutter*
Gewerbliche Angelkutter sind eine besondere Möglichkeit, das Angeln auf Nord- oder Ostsee auch mal fernab der Küste zu erleben. Unter fachkundiger Anleitung des Personals auf den Schiffen steht diese Möglichkeit auch Anglern ohne Fischereischein bzw. Urlauberfischereischein offen.

Angelschiffe legen in Schleswig-Holstein z. B. in Laboe, Heiligenhafen (Ostsee) oder Büsum (Nordsee) ab.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. August 2020)

marcus7 schrieb:


> In dem Fall nicht notwendig.
> 
> Quelle: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/Startseite_Box_Angelfischerei.html
> 
> ...


Das wusste ich nicht.Danke für die Info.


----------



## Michael_05er (16. August 2020)

marcus7 schrieb:


> In dem Fall nicht notwendig.
> 
> Quelle: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/Startseite_Box_Angelfischerei.html
> 
> ...


Vorsicht, da geht es darum, dass er keinen Fischereischein bzw. keinen Touristenfischereischein braucht. Die Fischereiabgabe in SH ist meines Wissens etwas zusätzliches! Die braucht man meiner Meinung nach trotzdem.

Edit: ja, die braucht man wirklich. Siehe https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/Hinweise_fur_Angler.html


----------



## punkarpfen (16. August 2020)

Hi,
die Fischereiabgabe ist Pflicht für alle (auch ohne Angelschein). Leider wird auf manchen Kuttern behauptet, man müsse die Abgabe nicht entrichten, aber das ist falsch.


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. August 2020)

In Schleswig-Holstein muss *jeder* Fischereiausübende die Fischereiabgabe entrichten (10,- €/Kalenderjahr), egal wo und wie die Angelei oder Fischerei ausgeübt wird. Dies gilt auch *für Inhaber von Fischereischeinen anderer Bundesländer* (Achtung – abweichende Regelung zu anderen Bundesländern!). Beim Erwerb eines Urlauberfischereischeines ist die Abgabe zu entrichten, und auch im Falle der Inanspruchnahme der Ausnahme von der Fischereischeinpflicht auf Angelkuttern und an Angelteichen muss die Fischereiabgabe bezahlt werden.
Lediglich Kinder unter 12 Jahren müssen keine Fischereiabgabe zahlen (weitere spezielle Ausnahmen bestehen nach § 29 Abs. 2 LFischG).


----------



## junglist1 (17. August 2020)

Hab ich ja glück gehabt. Hab in 30 Jahren nicht einmal Fischereiabgabe SH bezahlt wenn ich mit dem Kutter draußen war....


----------



## SFVNOR (17. August 2020)

junglist1 schrieb:


> Hab ich ja glück gehabt. Hab in 30 Jahren nicht einmal Fischereiabgabe SH bezahlt wenn ich mit dem Kutter draußen war....



Hmm, vor 30 Jahren gab es diese Regelung auch nocht nicht   Spätestens bei einer Kontrolle in der *Neuzeit* wird dein Portemonaie leerer werden falls Du die Fischereiabgabe bei einer Kontrolle nicht vorweisen kannst.
Happy days und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Uwe610427 (17. August 2020)

Die Tour war gut. Es war die letzte Ausfahrt von Büsum für dieses Jahr. Wir haben alle gut gefangen. Hatte ca. 60 Stück.


----------



## Dorschoffi (23. Juni 2021)

Moin zusammen,
schon jemand zum Makrelenangeln los gewesen?


----------



## yukonjack (12. Juli 2021)

Dorschoffi schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> schon jemand zum Makrelenangeln los gewesen?


Nee, ich noch nicht. Will aber bald los. Vielleicht kommen ja hier ein par Antworten.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. Juli 2021)

Moin,
mein Kumpel war letzte Woche mit der Blauort auf Raubzug. Der Kutter war minimal ausgelastet 25 Mann, Kapazität 50. Von den 25 Mann haben 24 Mann die Fische angefüttert, war ein bisschen Wind;-)) trotz allem hat er auf 7 Meter Wassertiefe 80 gute Makros gefangen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Juli 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> mein Kumpel war letzte Woche mit der Blauort auf Raubzug. Der Kutter war minimal ausgelastet 25 Mann, Kapazität 50. Von den 25 Mann haben 24 Mann die Fische angefüttert, war ein bisschen Wind;-)) trotz allem hat er auf 7 Meter Wassertiefe 80 gute Makros gefangen.



Von wo aus legt der Seelenverkäufer denn aktuell ab? Noch immer von Büsum aus?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Von wo aus legt der Seelenverkäufer denn aktuell ab? Noch immer von Büsum aus?



Ach ich sehe schon, von Laboe aus.
Die Nordsee ist wohl zu rau für viele Kunden?


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Juli 2021)

__





						Home
					

Motorschiff Blauort




					www.msblauort.de


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. Juli 2021)

jeep er tuckert auch nur noch dreimal die Woche auf Nordsee und was die Kotzis betrifft waren es  nicht nur Touris, selbst die kampferprobten Seebären halfen fleißig mit beim anfüttern


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Juli 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> jeep er tuckert auch nur noch dreimal die Woche auf Nordsee und was die Kotzis betrifft waren es  nicht nur Touris, selbst die kampferprobten Seebären halfen fleißig mit beim anfüttern



Spuckt man über Luv, kommt's wieder druf.
Spuckt man über Lee, geht's in die See. 

Dann tuckert der Käpt'n also durch den NOK und wechselt ständig zwischen Nord- und Ostsee?
Das hätte ich echt nicht gedacht.


----------



## phirania (12. Juli 2021)

Anfüttern gehört doch dazu....


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. Juli 2021)

Der liegt in Büsum und düst erst zum Ende der Makro Saison zurück nach Laboe


----------



## nowortg (12. Juli 2021)

Die Ms Blauort fährt von Juni bis Ende August /Anfang September von Büsum aus auf Makrele. Den Rest der Zeit von Laboe. 

Stets Petri Heil 

Jens


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Juli 2021)

auch lecker essen und maschmal ein bier trinken-
im bauch der blauort.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Juli 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 379648
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Juli 2021)

Hering 58 schrieb:


>


Ja Ja -
zwei.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Juli 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ja Ja -
> zwei.


Und was war mit Angeln.


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. Juli 2021)

Warum machen wir das denn nicht mal? Hartmut, Nobbi, Simon?


----------



## Jan_Cux (12. Juli 2021)

Und Jesco darf auch mitkommen und einen Bericht für´s AB schreiben.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Juli 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Warum machen wir das denn nicht mal? Hartmut, Nobbi, Simon?


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. Juli 2021)

Na denn auf gehts, Hartmut bestimmt den den Termin, wegen der fürsorge für seine Frau.


----------



## yukonjack (13. Juli 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Na denn auf gehts, *Hartmut *bestimmt den den Termin, wegen der fürsorge für seine Frau.


Ich glaube der Hering kann die hohen Wellen nicht so ab


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. Juli 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Hering kann die hohen Wellen nicht so ab


Anfüttern muss sein..................


----------



## yukonjack (18. Juli 2021)

Gibt`s  aktuell was Neues ? Will Mittwoch mal los.


----------



## Dorschoffi (19. Juli 2021)

Waren gestern mit der Blauort los. Auf dem ganzen Schiff kamen genau 2 Makrelen raus. Egbert konnte machen was er wollte, es war kein Fisch zu finden. Der Wind der Vortage hatte die Schwärme wohl gut verteilt.
Schade aber nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (19. Juli 2021)

Thats Live , ist dann mal so. Hatten wir letztes Jahr dreimal. Dafür haben wir gestern in der Eckernförder Bucht zugeschlagen per Boot. 2 Stunden, mit zwei Mann jeder 60 Stück und dann haben wir abgebrochen, weil einfach zu viel Fisch vor Ort war.


----------



## yukonjack (19. Juli 2021)

Dorschoffi schrieb:


> Waren gestern mit der Blauort los. Auf dem ganzen Schiff kamen genau 2 Makrelen raus. Egbert konnte machen was er wollte, es war kein Fisch zu finden. Der Wind der Vortage hatte die Schwärme wohl gut verteilt.
> Schade aber nicht zu ändern.


   
Na, wenn das kein Anreiz ist.............


----------



## Biergott0013 (21. Juli 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Gibt`s  aktuell was Neues ? Will Mittwoch mal los.


Und? Waren die Fänge besser als bei Dorschoffi  ?
Wir fahren am Freitag raus.


----------



## yukonjack (22. Juli 2021)

Biergott0013 schrieb:


> Und? Waren die Fänge besser als bei Dorschoffi  ?
> Wir fahren am Freitag raus.


So, bin gerade fertig mit dem Fischputzen. Heute Morgen ganz großer Mist, statt um 7:00 konnte die Blauort erst gegen 10:30 den Hafen verlassen.(Wartungsarbeiten an der Schleuse). Der Kahn gut besetzt, im Schnitt *jeder* Angler(und mir sei erlaubt, dass ich Dorschoffis Aussage, *2 Makrelen auf dem ganzen Kutter*, stark anzweifele) so70-80 Fischlein. Leider war die Größe eher.....naja, man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## Timo.Keibel (22. Juli 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Der Kahn gut besetzt, im Schnitt *jeder* Angler(und mir sei erlaubt, dass ich Dorschoffis Aussage, *2 Makrelen auf dem ganzen Kutter*, stark anzweifele) so70-80 Fischlein. Leider war die Größe eher.....naja, man kann nicht alles haben



Na, die Fischanzahl kann sich doch mehr als sehen lassen, finde ich. Da hat Egbert wohl einen schönen Schwarm gefunden. Auch schön zu lesen, dass der Bertieb weitergeht. In letzter Zeit konnte man ja sehen, wie die Kutterflotten an Nord- und Ostseeküste schrumpft.


----------



## yukonjack (22. Juli 2021)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Na, die Fischanzahl kann sich doch mehr als sehen lassen, finde ich. Da hat Egbert wohl einen schönen Schwarm gefunden. Auch schön zu lesen, dass der *Bertieb* weitergeht. In letzter Zeit konnte man ja sehen, wie die *Kutterflotten an Nord- und Ostseeküste schrumpft.*


Gibt`s sicherlich einige Gründe dafür aber Service und Qualität sind auf der Blauort i.O.


----------



## Biergott0013 (22. Juli 2021)

Also wir können uns auch nicht über die blauort beschweren. Egbert versucht immer den Fisch zu finden. Man merkt es sehr gut nach 2-3 Std. Fahrt wenn er ganz aufgeregt mit seinem Fernglas aus dem Fenster guckt um nach den Möwen zuschauen. 
Allg. ist die Crew immer freundlich und die Preise aufn schiff sind mehr als human.
Letztes Jahr hatten wir nach unzähligen Jahren auch Pech gehabt. Mit 5 Mann gerade mal 7 makrelen.
Aber was solls ist halt Natur und kein Supermarkt.

Morgen geht es wieder los.


----------



## Dorschoffi (22. Juli 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> So, bin gerade fertig mit dem Fischputzen. Heute Morgen ganz großer Mist, statt um 7:00 konnte die Blauort erst gegen 10:30 den Hafen verlassen.(Wartungsarbeiten an der Schleuse). Der Kahn gut besetzt, im Schnitt *jeder* Angler(und mir sei erlaubt, dass ich Dorschoffis Aussage, *2 Makrelen auf dem ganzen Kutter*, stark anzweifele) so70-80 Fischlein. Leider war die Größe eher.....naja, man kann nicht alles haben


Wieso zweifelts du das an? Kannst ja mal bei Egbert nachfragen.
Mehr Fische wurden nicht gefangen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Juli 2021)

Jeder Tag ist Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag....  Beschwere mich doch auch nicht beim LSFV weil ich 42 Euro für die Kanalkarte bezahlt habe und denn keinen Zander gefangen habe....


----------



## yukonjack (23. Juli 2021)

Dorschoffi schrieb:


> Wieso zweifelts du das an? Kannst ja mal bei Egbert nachfragen.
> Mehr Fische wurden nicht gefangen.


Dann müsst ihr einen rabenschwarzen Tag erwischt haben.


----------



## KadeTTHH (24. Juli 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Und Jesco darf auch mitkommen und einen Bericht für´s AB schreiben.


Einer muß ja auch was fangen.    
Von mir aus gerne, aber bin ja leider unterwegs. Wenn, dann kann ich nur von Laboe aus mit. Ausser wir fahren zwischen 9 und 14.8. da könnte ich und sollte wieder fit genug sein.
Hering 58 , hab sehr gute Tabletten, 30 Minuten vor betreten des Kutters schlucken und dann mind. 4 Stunden Ruhe. Helfen mir immer super, selbst bei mehr als 6Bft, wenn das Rollen und Stampfen unangenehm wird.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Juli 2021)

Podcast: Als Hochseeangler noch auf „Butterfahrt“ gingen
					

Zeitreise im Podcast „Bis zum Biss":  Als Hochseeangler noch auf „Butterfahrt“ gingen




					www.bild.de


----------



## hans albers (3. August 2021)

ma ne frage :
weiss jemand ob anfang september die blauort schon wieder von laboe fährt..??


----------



## KadeTTHH (6. August 2021)

hans albers schrieb:


> ma ne frage :
> weiss jemand ob anfang september die blauort schon wieder von laboe fährt..??


http://msblauort.de/
Büsum: Ausfahrten: 30.05. - 31.08. v. 7.00 - 16.30 Uhr
Von September bis einschliesslich Mai geht es von Laboe aus in der westlichen Ostsee auf Dorsch. Juni, Juli, August: In der Nordsee bis Helgoland auf Makrele.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. August 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Einer muß ja auch was fangen.
> Von mir aus gerne, aber bin ja leider unterwegs. Wenn, dann kann ich nur von Laboe aus mit. Ausser wir fahren zwischen 9 und 14.8. da könnte ich und sollte wieder fit genug sein.
> Hering 58 , *hab sehr gute Tabletten, 30 Minuten vor betreten des Kutters schlucken und dann mind. 4 Stunden Ruhe. Helfen mir immer super, selbst bei mehr als 6Bft, wenn das Rollen und Stampfen unangenehm wird. *



DAS ist für mich hochinteressant , weil ich sehr mit Seekrankheit zu kämpfen habe !

Deshalb bin ich beim Meeresangeln sehr eingeschränkt - hast Du Nebenwirkungen wie starke Müdigkeit auszuhalten?

Wie ist die Bezeichnung der Tabletten?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## KadeTTHH (7. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> DAS ist für mich hochinteressant , weil ich sehr mit Seekrankheit zu kämpfen habe !
> 
> Deshalb bin ich beim Meeresangeln sehr eingeschränkt - hast Du Nebenwirkungen wie starke Müdigkeit auszuhalten?
> 
> ...


Pn, nicht das ich wegen Schleichwerbung gebannt werde.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. August 2021)

Ganz normale Reisetabletten reichen aus, dann gibt es auch kein R Gespräch mit Kurt


----------



## KadeTTHH (7. August 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ganz normale Reisetabletten reichen aus, dann gibt es auch kein R Gespräch mit Kurt


Wer ist denn Kurt?


----------



## Hering 58 (7. August 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Kurt?


Der hier:


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. August 2021)

Na der nicht, ist so eine Floskel. Wenn Du vom Kutter aus Fische anfütterst, dann führst Du ein R Gespräch mit Kurt


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. August 2021)

Der andere ist ja Kurt, ohne Helm und ohne Gurt, ganz einfach Kurt


----------



## Hering 58 (7. August 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Na der nicht, ist so eine Floskel. Wenn Du vom Kutter aus Fische anfütterst, dann führst Du ein R Gespräch mit Kurt


Du meinst die Entleerung des Mageninhalts über Speiseröhre und Mund.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. August 2021)

Was auch hilft für die Leutchen die Tabletten nicht vertragen, immer eine Kartoffel dabei zu haben. Wenn es im Bauch anfängt zu kribbeln, die Kartoffel unter die Nase halten und ordentlich an der selbigen schnuppern. Der Geruch von Erde beruhigt den Magen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (8. August 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Na der nicht, ist so eine Floskel. Wenn Du vom Kutter aus Fische anfütterst, dann führst Du ein R Gespräch mit Kurt


Ich kenne das nur als "Fische Anfüttern", oder "für Neptun opfern" ^^


----------



## Hering 58 (8. August 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Ich kenne das nur als "Fische Anfüttern", oder "für Neptun opfern" ^^


Machst du das öfters?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. August 2021)

Nee, keine Sorge. Ich bin absolut Seewasserfest und amisür mich immer über die Landratten. Ich kann mich an ein Erlebnis erinnern, da war eine Frau aus NRW dabei, die hing die ganze Fahrt mit dem Kopf im Eimer. Als Zugabe wurde Sie dann nach befragt, ob im Eimer ein Spiegel ist. Echt hart, aber ich war es nicht.


----------



## KadeTTHH (9. August 2021)

Es zählen halt doch noch die "inneren" Werte.


----------



## hanzz (9. August 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Als Zugabe wurde Sie dann nach befragt, ob im Eimer ein Spiegel ist.


Da sag noch mal einer, Angler seien unsensibel.
Hätte ich über dem Eimer gehangen und man hätt mich das gefragt, hätt ich mich noch eingenässt, aber vor lachen.
Köstlich.


----------



## hans albers (9. August 2021)

... nich so viel saufen..


----------



## Dorschoffi (14. Juni 2022)

Schon jemand auf Makrele los gewesen?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Juni 2022)

Die letzten zwei Jahre war es in Sachen Makroangeln mit der Blauort absolut mau.....was nicht im Kapitän Egbert lag sondern das keine Fische da waren und wenn dann nur ganz kleine. Hat ja auch genügend "Angler" gegeben die selbst die mitgenommen haben. Ich werde definitiv nicht mehr auf die Nordsee fahren..... da lohnt der Aufwand einfach nicht mehr. Anfahrt ecpp , wenn gleich die Erlebnisse auf dem Kudder unbezahlbar sind, zB wenn bei leichter Welle sich die Touris über die Regling legen und die Fische anfüttern...... aber wie gesagt meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Josten (13. Juli 2022)

Moin zusammen,

habt ihr für die Blauort aktuelle Fahrzeiten (Uhrzeit), Preise, Liegeplatz und andere Informationen? Ich kann auf der Website dazu nichts finden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (13. Juli 2022)

Josten,
geh mal ins Netz MS Blauort , da steht die Handynummer von Eckbert


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (13. Juli 2022)

Josten schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> habt ihr für die Blauort aktuelle Fahrzeiten (Uhrzeit), Preise, Liegeplatz und andere Informationen? Ich kann auf der Website dazu nichts finden.
> 
> Viele Grüße


Vor 2 Wochen lag sie genau da:








						54°07'35.0"N 8°51'35.9"E · Wattenmeer
					

Wattenmeer




					www.google.de


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Da sag noch mal einer, Angler seien unsensibel.
> Hätte ich über dem Eimer gehangen und man hätt mich das gefragt, hätt ich mich noch eingenässt, aber vor lachen.
> Köstlich.


oder sie hätten gefragt ob Du im Eimer einen Spiegel hast, kommt auch immer gut


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (14. Juli 2022)

Äh, ja... die Tour morgen fällt leider aus wegen Wetter, aber Montag neuer Versuch!


----------



## Josten (14. Juli 2022)

Was ist denn mit dem Wetter? Das ist doch gar nicht schlecht angesagt?


----------



## Josten (14. Juli 2022)

Ich habe Sonntag gebucht und frage mich, ob das dann auch ins Wasser fällt? 

Vielen Dank übrigens für den Standort.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (14. Juli 2022)

Josten schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Wetter? Das ist doch gar nicht schlecht angesagt?


Die Windvorhersage stieg von 5 auf 6 und laut Kapitän soll das mit der Windrichtung und den Gezeiten dann nicht mehr passen.


Josten schrieb:


> Ich habe Sonntag gebucht und frage mich, ob das dann auch ins Wasser fällt?
> 
> Vielen Dank übrigens für den Standort.


Laut meiner Info sollte man am Nachmittag/Abend vorher nochmal anrufen und fragen, ob die Fahrt stattfindet.
Und gerne ;-)


----------



## Josten (16. Juli 2022)

Habe vorhin einmal bei der Blauort angerufen. Die Tour geht wohl morgen los. Mal schauen, ob wir dann morgen was landen können….  

Viele Grüße


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (16. Juli 2022)

Josten,
da geht bestimmt Morgen was und einige werden bestimmt auch die Thune anfüttern


----------



## Mefourlauber (16. Juli 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Die letzten zwei Jahre war es in Sachen Makroangeln mit der Blauort absolut mau.....was nicht im Kapitän Egbert lag sondern das keine Fische da waren und wenn dann nur ganz kleine. Hat ja auch genügend "Angler" gegeben die selbst die mitgenommen haben. Ich werde definitiv nicht mehr auf die Nordsee fahren..... da lohnt der Aufwand einfach nicht mehr. Anfahrt ecpp , wenn gleich die Erlebnisse auf dem Kudder unbezahlbar sind, zB wenn bei leichter Welle sich die Touris über die Regling legen und die Fische anfüttern...... aber wie gesagt meine persönliche Meinung.


Immer auf die armen Touris. Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Anfütterkrankeit gleichermaßen Touris und „Einheimische“ befällt. Vielleicht ist die Quote der Fütterer bei den Einheimischen auf dem Kutter aber geringer, da sie es gar nicht mehr probieren, der neugierige Tourist aber schon? Mir egal, ich war ja auch schon in Scheveningen auf dem nach Salz Wasser Fisch Blut stinkenden Schiff bei 38 Grad und 6-7 Bft auf dem Damm und habe die Bewegungsfreiheit nach allen Seiten genossen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (16. Juli 2022)

Ja das liegt daran das alle Kotzis zuvor zu doll ihren Magen verkrampfen, man muss locker bleiben und dann geht das auch ohne Eimer bzw. Reling....


----------



## ragbar (17. Juli 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Magen


Scheibe geschälten rohen Ingwer kauen. In Kombi mit dem einen Ohropax auf einem Ohr.
Verlängert bei mir im Kleinboot jedenfalls die Halbwertszeit bis zum  deutlich.
Geprüft  von mir bis Bf 6 und 1.5m Dünung,Atlantik.
Und ganzen Tag kein Kaffee,Alk,kein Partyup abends vorher. Stilles Wasser,grüner Tee in der Feldflasche.Hunger kommt,Zwieback,trocken Brot,keine Fette,keine Säure über Obst.
Achso,ausreichend Schlaf,kein Stress vorher.Funktioniert alles auch aufm Kutter.
 Bin ich allein und werde trotzdem müde,merke daß ich mich hinlegen will,ist der Peak erreicht,geh ich runter vom Wasser.

Hab auch mal am Strand geruht,bisses besser war, dann wieder angegriffen,weil es gut gebissen hat.


----------



## Mefourlauber (17. Juli 2022)

Ich mache mir da kein Kopp. Rauf aufs Schiff und alles easy. Suff am Vorabend würde ich mir auch nicht antun, sonst brauche ich mich nicht vorbereiten. Egal welche Welle und Höhe, ob das Boot rollt, da passiert mir nix. Da ist halt jeder unterschiedlich gestrickt. 
Dafür kriege ich im Flieger Panik und Schweißausbrüche vom Feinsten.


----------



## Josten (17. Juli 2022)

Obwohl heute den Tag über immer wieder mal angefüttert wurde, wurden heute nicht viele Makrelen gefangen. Ich habe 4 Stück. Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Einzelperson mehr als 20 Stück landen konnte. Die meisten hatten wohl deutlich weniger. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Juli 2022)

Jeder Tag ist Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Angeltag ist Fangtag...  

Heute vom Land aus ohne Gefahr Seekrank zu werden, aber sicher auch halb so groß wie in der Nordsee.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Juli 2022)

Wunderschön - dickes Petri !

Was heißt das für die Größe - so 250-300g. haben sie aber - oder ?!

Nochmal Gratulation


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Juli 2022)

Ja 250 - 300 sollten sie auf die Waage bringen. Sind nun alle gefroren. Beim nächsten Fang leg ich mal welche auf die Küchenwaage.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. Juli 2022)

Josten schrieb:


> Obwohl heute den Tag über immer wieder mal angefüttert wurde, wurden heute nicht viele Makrelen gefangen. Ich habe 4 Stück. Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Einzelperson mehr als 20 Stück landen konnte. Die meisten hatten wohl deutlich weniger.
> 
> Viele Grüße


Du warst heute auch auf der Blauort? Ich war hinten auf dem Oberdeck mit 2 Kumpels alleine, wo warst du?

Aber der ganze Bericht (Kurzversion):...
6:12 in Husum, 6:30 an Bord, 7:00 Abfahrt, 18 Uhr wieder im Hafen.
Knapp 3 Stunden Fahrt bis ca. 10-15km vor Helgoland und dann NO von da angefangen und langsam nach Süden vorgearbeitet.
Deutlich mehr als 12 mal angehalten und geangelt. Die Stopzeit lag zwischen 3 und über 10 Minuten.
Gefangen wurde leidlich (Kumpel 11, davon 4 mit, anderer Kumpel 3 Minidorsche, 2 Miniwittlinge, 2 Minimakrelen, davon 0 mit, ich 4 am Band, 1 gelandet, war zu klein, also auch 0), auf dem unteren Deck teils 2-stellig aber auch viel Kleinkram.

Ich hab leider nur die halbe Zeit geangelt. Als wir rausfuhren ging es mir noch gut, aber als wir in tieferes Wasser kamen, ging die Wellenhöhe auf +/-50cm, die Periode auf 1-1,5 Sekunden, die Dünung kam 45° schräg von backbord und das Schiff war nicht nur am drehen und krängen, sondern richtig am schlingern.
Kumpel hatte Mettbrötchen spendiert, für mich war es allerdings sehr kalorienarm, weil trotz Metoclopramid Tropfen 20 Minuten nach Einsetzen obiger Dünung den Fischen geopfert wurde. Danach ging es mir zwar besser, aber erst nach der 2ten und 3ten Dosis der Tropen und Abflauen der Dünung ging es mir wieder gut.

Der Kapitän war ständig am Fluchen, weil nix gefangen wurde, aber was soll er machen, wenn keine Fische da sind. Die restliche Besatzung und Landcrew freundlich und routiniert. 

Fazit: gerne wieder mit der Blauort, aber dann mit mehr Angelglück und weniger Dünung


----------



## Stippi68 (19. Juli 2022)

Hallo Jan _Cux,

wo hast Du die wunderschönen Fische gefangen?



Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Jeder Tag ist Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Angeltag ist Fangtag...
> 
> Heute vom Land aus ohne Gefahr Seekrank zu werden, aber sicher auch halb so groß wie in der Nordsee.


Grüße Stippi68


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Juli 2022)

Moin Stippi68,

in Kiel an der Hörn.

Viele Grüße 
Jan


----------



## Josten (21. Juli 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Du warst heute auch auf der Blauort? Ich war hinten auf dem Oberdeck mit 2 Kumpels alleine, wo warst du?
> 
> Aber der ganze Bericht (Kurzversion):...
> 6:12 in Husum, 6:30 an Bord, 7:00 Abfahrt, 18 Uhr wieder im Hafen.
> ...


Ich war am Sonntag auf der Blauort. So wie ich das verstanden habe warst du am Montag da? 

Ich stand auf der Backbord Seite. Ansonsten war es aber ähnlich wie du es beschrieben hast. Wir sind erstmal bis nach Helgoland gefahren bis wir angefangen haben zu fischen. Auf dem Hinweg hatten wir auch stärkeren Seegang auf dem Rückweg ging’s besser. In Summe wurde wie bereits gesagt wenig gefangen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. Juli 2022)

Josten schrieb:


> Ich war am Sonntag auf der Blauort. So wie ich das verstanden habe warst du am Montag da?
> 
> Ich stand auf der Backbord Seite. Ansonsten war es aber ähnlich wie du es beschrieben hast. Wir sind erstmal bis nach Helgoland gefahren bis wir angefangen haben zu fischen. Auf dem Hinweg hatten wir auch stärkeren Seegang auf dem Rückweg ging’s besser. In Summe wurde wie bereits gesagt wenig gefangen.


Jo, war Montag da. Leider verpaßt :-(


----------



## Dorschoffi (26. Juli 2022)

Moin, gestern eine super Tag auf der Blauort gehabt.
Jeder konnte seine Fischkiste ausreichend füllen wenn er wollte. Die Größe der Fische war extrem gut - viele um und über 40 cm. Kleinkram war eigentlich nicht vorhanden.
Makrelenangeln vom Feinsten. Jetzt kann die Räuchertonne glühen.
Gruß aus der Heide.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Juli 2022)

Bilder ?

Büddeeee


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (26. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bilder ?
> 
> Büddeeee



Möwen auf der Rückfahrt

Und das Fangergebnis vom Kumpel aus dem Tischräucherofen auf den Teller:
https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNZO4sh42fSUe5VRb49KhjS8Lvs-bhk1uHO09P5


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (26. Juli 2022)

Hu, die sieht aber ganz schön rostig aus


----------



## yukonjack (26. Juli 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Möwen auf der Rückfahrt
> 
> Und das Fangergebnis vom Kumpel aus dem Tischräucherofen auf den Teller:
> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNZO4sh42fSUe5VRb49KhjS8Lvs-bhk1uHO09P5
> ...


Wer soll denn sowas noch essen. Tischräucherofen muss man können oder wie ich als Anzuchtschale für Tomaten nutzen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (26. Juli 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wer soll denn sowas noch essen. Tischräucherofen muss man können oder wie ich als Anzuchtschale für Tomaten nutzen.


Das war super lecker. War 14 Minuten im Ofen.


----------



## yukonjack (26. Juli 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> *Das war super lecker*. War 14 Minuten im Ofen.


Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Na ja, wie sagt man doch" der Hunger treibst rein"


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Juli 2022)

Jo geräucherte Makrele schaut anders aus.


----------



## Dorschoffi (27. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bilder ?
> 
> Büddeeee


----------



## Dorschoffi (27. Juli 2022)

Besser ging leider nicht. Im Anglerboard kann kein .heic Format hochgeladen  werden.


----------



## Fishhunter97 (27. Juli 2022)

Sorry, falls das Thema beriets aufkam, aber auf der Arbeit kann ich nicht von Anfang bis Ende lesen 

Petri zu den tollen Fängen, hört sich echt aufregend an ! 

Zu meinen Fragen: Was kostet der spaß denn ? und Equipment muss selber mitgebracht werden, oder ? Habe nämlich echt Interesse, das auch mal mit zu machen 

Danke!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. Juli 2022)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht nimmt er jetzt 65 Euro pro Ritt......allerdings ohne Fanggarantie, aber er gibt alles um Fisch zu finden, dafür ist Kotzi aber umsonst


----------



## Dorschoffi (27. Juli 2022)

Fishhunter97 schrieb:


> Sorry, falls das Thema beriets aufkam, aber auf der Arbeit kann ich nicht von Anfang bis Ende lesen
> 
> Petri zu den tollen Fängen, hört sich echt aufregend an !
> 
> ...


Die Tour kostet 63 €. Gerät kannst du auch an Bord leihen.
Voranmeldung notwendig!


----------



## Hakki Hamburch (9. August 2022)

Soooo Angelfänschz,
hier nun mein Angelbericht vom 04.08. und 08.08. MS Blauort
Vorab noch ne Info, ich kann jedem nur empfehlen einen Tag vorher Abends um 19.00 Uhr rum Eggi/MS Blauort anzurufen ob die Tour statt findet, dann erspart man sich eventuell eine unnötige weite Reise. Treffen ist immer bis 06.30 Uhr!
Preis 2022     63,00 Euro
Am 04.08. legten wir pünktlich um 07.00 Uhr bei bestem Wetter ab. Schiff war mit ca. 50 Anglern gut besetzt.
Ca. 3 bis 3,5 Std dauert dann die Fahrt bis zu den Fischgründen südlich vor Helgoland. Es war sehr zäh an diesem Tag. Die ersten 4-6 Driften brachten ein paar Geparden, ich muss sagen recht dicke große Fische. Später zum Schluss hin wurden die Fänge besser und mehr, so dass im Schnitt jeder um die 15- 20 Makrelen hatte. Der Beste Einzelkämpfer hatte auf Steuerbord Seite 35 Stk. Ich selber hatte 22 Stk, davon 10 Große für die Räuchertonne und 12 Stk für Bratmakrele süß sauer eingelegt. 
Am 08.08. gleiches Spiel.  30 Angler, schön viel Platz auf dem Schiff. Abmarsch 07.00 Uhr bei bedecktem Himmel und guter alter Dünnung. Fahrtdauer 3,5 Std, Revier bekannt.
Hier brachten die 1 u 2 Drift auf der Backbord Seite ordentlich viel Fisch. Ich hatte gleich 3 mal Fullhouse und ein paar Einzelgänger. In der Mehrzahl große Makrelen. Ich hatte bis dato schon 22 Stk zusammen. Eggi tuttete und ich dachte er nimmt die Drift wieder auf, aber er suchte eine neue Stelle. Da bin ich erst einmal hoch zu ihm und habe gefragt was das denn soll? Er sagte wieso? Ich sagte wir fangen wie die blöden Backbord und du haust da ab? Da sagte er, dass hat er gar nicht mitbekommen, sondern nur gesehen, das Steuerbord nur vereinzelte bis gar keine Makrelen gefangen wurden. Ich sagte er soll wenn die eine Seite gut fängt und die andere nicht, dann bei der nächsten Drift das Schiff drehen, dann könnte er ja sehen ob es an dem Angler liegt, oder an der Schiffsseite wo geangelt wird. Beide mussten wir darüber lachen. Die nächsten Driften brachten gut Fisch. Im Schnitt wurden zwischen 30-32 Makrelen gefangen. Ich hatte 72 Stk, davon 25 als Bratmakrele und den Rest für den Räucherofen.
Eggi und einige Angler fragten mich was ich denn anders mache wie die anderen? Ich sagte angeln und nicht andere beobachten wie sie nix fangen!
Schallendes Gelächter auf allen Seiten.
Achso meine Methode war dann doch ne andere. Alle lassen runter und kurbeln dann in Sequenzen hoch, also pilken sich durch bis nach oben. Ich werfe aus und stoppe dabei alle 2-3 Meter mit dem Daumen auf der Multirolle ein, bis ich Fisch habe oder den Grund erreicht habe. Dann schnell eingekurbelt und erneut ausgeworfen. Ich habe bestimmt die doppelte bis teilweise dreifache Menge an auswürfen gemacht, weil ich nach kurzer Zeit sehr schnell gemerkt habe, dass die Fische hoch oben waren und besser bissen beim Auswerfen, gegenüber dem über Grund pilken. Das machte an diesem Tag den Unterschied aus.
Meine Makrelen reichen mir jetzt. Nächstes Jahr geht es wieder los mit Eggi und seiner Crew. Ich kann nix negatives über Eggi berichten. Ganz im Gegenteil, er ist sehr angagiert und ehrgeinzig, dass alle was fangen. Und wenn er mal grummelt oder die Crew wortkarg ist, ist es nie etwas persönliches am Kunden, außer sie nerven wirklich und haben keinen Plan. Dann wird der Seebär schon mal richtig  grummelig.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder davon.


----------

